# شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل



## taten (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*حد عندة رد على الشبهة دى
يشوع 15 : 16- و قال كالب من يضرب قرية سفر و ياخذها اعطيه عكسة ابنتي امراة.
 17- فاخذها عثنيئيل بن قناز اخو كالب فاعطاه عكسة ابنته امراة.
صديقنا الشيخ ابو اسلام قال ان دة زنا محارم لان الاب ادى بنتة لعمها ليتزوجها*


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*بفرض انه زنى محارم , ها و بعدين؟ فين المشكلة؟*


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*الكتاب قال *

*يشوع 15 : 17 *
*فاخذها عثنيئيل بن قناز اخو كالب فاعطاه عكسة ابنته امراة*

*يش 13:15*
*واعطى كالب بن يفنّة قسما في وسط بني يهوذا حسب قول الرب ليشوع قرية اربع ابي عناق.هي حبرون.*

*عد 32:12 *
*ما عدا كالب بن يفنّة القنزي ويشوع بن نون لانهما اتبعا الرب تماما.*

*من الثلاث آيات السابقة نجد أن كالب وعثنيئيل ليسوا من أم واحدة (يفنّة) *


----------



## taten (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*ازاى فهمت ان يفنة امة اعتقد ان كالب بن يفنة تعنى ابن يفنة اى ان يفنة ابوة هل الابن ينسب لامة عند اليهود  والقنزى و قناز يبقوا اخوات اقصد كالب و عيثنيئيل*


----------



## fredyyy (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*هل الابن ينسب لامة عند اليهود*

*في بعض الأوقات ولأسباب ولا غرابة في ذلك : *

*تك 24:15 *
*واذ كان لم يفرغ بعد من الكلام اذا رفقة التي ولدت لبتوئيل ابن ملكة امرأة ناحور اخي ابراهيم خارجة وجرتها على كتفها.*

*تك 29:12 *
*واخبر يعقوب راحيل انه اخو ابيها وانه ابن رفقة.فركضت واخبرت اباها.*

*تك 46:10 *
*وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.*

*قض 5:12 *
*استيقظي استيقظي يا دبورة استيقظي استيقظي وتكلمي بنشيد.قم يا باراق واسب سبيك يا ابن ابينوعم.*

*قض 11:1 *
*وكان يفتاح الجلعادي جبار بأس وهو ابن امرأة زانية.وجلعاد ولد يفتاح.*

*را 4:17 *
*وسمّته الجارات اسما قائلات قد ولد ابن لنعمي ودعون اسمه عوبيد.هو ابو يسّى ابي داود*

*2صم 3:3 *
*وثانيه كيلآب من ابيجايل امرأة نابال الكرملي.والثالث ابشالوم ابن معكة بنت تلماي ملك جشور.*

*2صم 14:1 *
*وعلم يوآب ابن صروية ان قلب الملك على ابشالوم.*

*1اخ 2:16 *
*واختاهم صروية وابيجايل.وبنو صروية ابشاي ويوآب وعسائيل ثلاثة.*

*1اخ 11:43 *
*حانان ابن معكة يوشافاط المثني*

*1اخ 3:2 *
*الثالث ابشالوم ابن معكة بنت تلماي ملك جشور.الرابع ادونيا ابن حجيث*

*2اخ 24:26 *
*وهذان هما الفاتنان عليه زاباد ابن شمعة العمونية ويهوزاباد ابن شمريت الموآبية.*

*1اخ 3:2 *
*الثالث ابشالوم ابن معكة بنت تلماي ملك جشور.الرابع ادونيا ابن حجيث*

*1مل 17:17 *
*وبعد هذه الأمور مرض ابن المرأة صاحبة البيت واشتدّ مرضه جدا حتى لم تبق فيه نسمة.*

*1مل 7:14 *
*وهو ابن امرأة ارملة من سبط نفتالي...........*


----------



## جهاد الباطل (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

يا جماعة ممكن نعرف منكم هل هو زنا محارم ام لا 
واذا جاء احد ليوضح لنا  يا ريت يذكر لنا صلة قرابة المذكورين 
وهل هذا مباح ام ممنوع ام مكروه ام انه ظرف طارق 
ام  انها جريمة عارضة 
السؤال هل هو زنا محارم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نرجوا الايضاح


----------



## Fadie (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*سبحان الله , قلنا ما الاشكال زنى محارم ام زنى عادى؟ دة زنى على راسه ريشة و دة زنى على راسه بطحة؟*


----------



## جهاد الباطل (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

اذا هل من الممكن ان تتزوج انت ابنت اختك على اساس انه ذكر فى 
(( الكتاب المقدس ))
ام انك ستستحى فعل هذا 
وانى اتعجب ان يذكر كتابكم قصة اخرى فى زنا المحارم على انبياء الله 
وهما ابنتا لوط  ولعلى لست بصددها الان ولكن للتذكرة فقط اذكر 
هل تزنيان ابنتا لوط بابيهم وهم من نجاهم الله من قوم يؤتون شهوة االرجال من دون النساء انه لامر عجيب 
ينجيهم الله ثم ياتيان هم بابشع من قومهم 
اذا زنا المحارم ليس عليه فهو زنا ليس اكثر ولا اقل 
عادى يعنى


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*الباطل *
*وهل هذا مباح ام ممنوع ام مكروه ام انه ظرف طارق ام انها جريمة عارضة *

*نوع الزنا الذي تتكلم عنه غير وارد بكلمة الله (الكتاب المقدس)*

*ولا يُحكم بة في المسيحية *

*وهذة التسمية مرفوضة شكلاً وموضوعاً*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أما عن قصة لوط وإبنتيه *

*أري فيه التأثير السلبي للعيشة وسط الأشرار والتعرف على أفكارهم*

*ليس للمؤمن أن يختلط ويُعايش ويُشاهد أفعال الأشرار *

*كما هو مكتوب :*

*1كو 15:33 *
*لا تضلوا.فان المعاشرات الرديّة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة.*

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*تي 1:15 *[/FONT]
*كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم.*
[/FONT]


----------



## جهاد الباطل (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

ههههههههههههه 
اى اشرار تقصد
هل هذه القصة من نسج الخيال ام انها مذكورة 
وهل اللفاظها ايضا تحتاج لتفسير ام انها مفسرة نفسها 
واذا كان هناك تفسير هل هو غير زنا ابنات مع ابيهم يعنى زنا محارم اى لا يجوز 
اى اشرار لهم تاثير تريد ان تقول انى لا ارى اى اشرار قد قالت لى هذا 
هذا فى الكتاب ام لا 
نعم هم دلونى وانا قرأت وفهمت فهل هناك ايضاح على انه غير زنا محارم


----------



## انت الفادي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



جهاد الباطل قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اى اشرار تقصد
> هل هذه القصة من نسج الخيال ام انها مذكورة
> وهل اللفاظها ايضا تحتاج لتفسير ام انها مفسرة نفسها
> ...



عزيزي جهاد...
في قصة لوط و بناته.. انت تخلط الامور في بعضها..للاسباب التالية:
اولا: عند بدء الخليقة و بعد ادم..كيف تكاثر ابناء ادم؟؟؟؟
هل كان الله يخلق لكل ابن من ابناء ادم .. امرأة؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. فكانو يتزوجون من اخواتهم و هكذا..
لان الحاجة تقتضي حدوث هذا من اجل التكاثر.
ثانيا: عاش لوط في مدينة فاسدة شريرة.. و كان كما اعتقد انك تعرف هناك فيها ممارسات شائنة و شريرة..و من هذه العادات.. استقت بنات لوط منها..و تشبعت منها.
و لكن لوط لا.. لم يقع او يستقي من هذه العادات.. بعد هروب لوط مع بنتيه عاشوا في مغارة.. و هذا موضح ايضا في الكتاب المقدس عزيزي.. و في هذه المغارة عاشوا لفترة.. و الله اباد اهل المدينة.. فخافت بنات لوط من ان لا يجدو رجال ليتزوجوهم.. ولا رجال كي ينجبوا منهم (لاكثار النسل) و خافو ايضا ان يموت ابيهم الذي هو الرجل الوحيد الموجود و الذين يعتقدن انه الوحيد الموجود.. فقامو بعمل خطة حتي يقيمو نسل لابيهم...اقرأ الكتاب المقدس و كله مدون فيه..
فقامو و اعطو ابوهم خمر.. حتي سكر (لم يكن الخمر محرم بعد و لا يوجد شريعة موسي بعد) ثم اضجعت الكبري معه اولا و هو مخمور.. ثم اضجعت الصغري معه في اليوم التالي معه و هو ايضا مخمور..
فلو لاحظت في هذه القصة.. ان البنتين قامو بأعطاء ابيهم خمر... لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 لانهم يعلمان ان ابيهم سيرفض مثل هذا العمل..
ثم نقطة اخري و هي مهمة... ان لوط نفسه لم يعرف ما فعل لانه كان مخمور ... يعني اختصارا لكل هذا يمكنك ان تقول ان ابنتا لوط قد اغتصبتا ابيهم حتي يقيمو نسل..
و اكرر القول... ان يقيمو نسل... لو كان الموضوع موضوع شهوة لكانتا كرراها اكثر من مرة..و لكنهما فعلاها مرة واحدة فقط.. هذا بالطبع ليس عزرا..
و لذلك عاقبهما الله علي فعلتهما و طرد ابنائهم من نعمته.
ثم تأتي نقطة كيف يشرب لوط الخمر.. اقول لك عزيزي لا تنسي ان شريعة موسي حتي ذاك الوقت لم تكن قد جائت.. اي ان الله لم يعطي شريعته بعد.. مع العلم ان في بداية الرسالة لمحمد لم يكن الخمر محرم و لكنه تم تحريمه بعد ذلك... فبالتالي لا تقدر ان تحكم علي الماضي بأحكام المستقبل.

ثم نأتي للنقطة المهمة جدا في هذا الموضوع و التي اعتقد انت فتحت بسببها هذا الموضوع وهي فرضك انه من المسموح وجود زنا المحارم في الكتاب المقدس..
و كي نضحد  هذا الادعاء نقول لك:
 ما معني  التصريح بزنا المحارم؟؟؟
التصريح يعني يجب ان يكون هناك نص واضح و صريح.. يصرح و يسمح بحدوث هذا... و هذا انت لم تأتي به.. فأنت اتيت برواية مزكورة فقط لا تفيد لا بالتصريح و لا بالتحريم.. هي مجرد حادثة حدثت...فكيف تريد ان تستشهد بها علي انها تصريح؟؟؟
اين النص الذي يقول مثلا: تزوجو بناتكم.. و اخواتكم مثلا؟؟؟
او احل لكم بناتكم ؟؟؟
بالطبع لا يوجد.
و لكن المفاجئة لك و هذه هدية مني لك... في الكتاب المقدس..
اي نوع من الزنا هو يندرج تحت بند الزنا هو محرم..
يعني اي زنا يخطر علي بالك هو محرم... لانك الكلمات اشمل  يا عزيزي..
و هدذة مني لك ايضا... ليس الزنا الحسي او الجسدي هو فقط زنا لدينا... بل و ايضا مجرد النظر الي امرأة و اشتهائها هو زنا... فما رأيك؟؟ اليست مفاجئة لك؟؟وصية مكونة من كلمتين فقط... تخيل... كلمتين فقط:
لا تزني
معناها ايه؟؟؟؟؟
محارم و غيره محرم. انتهي.. مفايش تفصيل .. مافيش تقسيم.. مفيش احتيال علي المسميات.. مافيش خيارات... مافيش تلاعب بالالفاظ و المسميات.. مافيش ملك يمين او غيره.. مافيش مافيش مافيش...
لا تزني يعني كل ما يندرج تحت هذا المسمي هو ممنوعععععععععععع.

اتمني ان اكون قد وضحت لك ما خفي عليك.. و لو عندك اي اسألة اخري اهلا و سهلا.

هي


----------



## انت الفادي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

و الان هل لديك اي اسألة او استفسارات في الموضوع الاصلي عن عكسة و عثنيئيل ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*الباطل
اى اشرار تقصد*

*أهل سدوم وعمورة

تكوين 18 : 20
وقال الرب ان صراخ سدوم وعمورة قد كثر وخطيتهم قد عظمت جدا.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هل هذه القصة من نسج الخيال ام انها مذكورة 

إقرأ القصة كاملة ها هي :

[Q-BIBLE]تكوين 19
1  فجاء الملاكان الى سدوم مساء وكان لوط جالسا في باب سدوم.فلما رآهما لوط قام لاستقبالهما وسجد بوجهه الى الارض.
 2  وقال يا سيّديّ ميلا الى بيت عبدكما وبيتا واغسلا ارجلكما.ثم تبكران وتذهبان في طريقكما.فقالا لا بل في الساحة نبيت.
 3  فألحّ عليهما جدا.فمالا اليه ودخلا بيته.فصنع لهما ضيافة وخبز فطيرا فاكلا
 4  وقبلما اضطجعا احاط بالبيت رجال المدينة رجال سدوم من الحدث الى الشيخ كل الشعب من اقصاها. 5  فنادوا لوطا وقالوا له اين الرجلان اللذان دخلا اليك الليلة.اخرجهما الينا لنعرفهما.
 6  فخرج اليهم لوط الى الباب واغلق الباب وراءه.
 7  وقال لا تفعلوا شرا يا اخوتي.
 8  هوذا لي ابنتان لم تعرفا رجلا.اخرجهما اليكم فافعلوا بهما كما يحسن في عيونكم.واما هذان الرجلان فلا تفعلوا بهما شيئا لانهما قد دخلا تحت ظل سقفي.
 9  فقالوا ابعد الى هناك.ثم قالوا جاء هذا الانسان ليتغرب وهو يحكم حكما.الآن نفعل بك شرا اكثر منهما.فألحّوا على الرجل لوط جدا وتقدموا ليكسروا الباب.
 10  فمدّ الرجلان ايديهما وادخلا لوطا اليهما الى البيت واغلقا الباب.
 11  واما الرجال الذين على باب البيت فضرباهم بالعمى من الصغير الى الكبير.فعجزوا عن ان يجدوا الباب
.........
 15  ولما طلع الفجر كان الملاكان يعجلان لوطا قائلين قم خذ امرأتك وابنتيك الموجودتين لئلا تهلك باثم المدينة.
 16  ولما توانى امسك الرجلان بيده وبيد امرأته وبيد ابنتيه لشفقة الرب عليه واخرجاه ووضعاه خارج المدينة.
 17  وكان لما اخرجاهم الى خارج انه قال اهرب لحياتك.لا تنظر الى ورائك ولا تقف في كل الدائرة.اهرب الى الجبل لئلا تهلك.
 18  فقال لهما لوط لا يا سيد.
 19  هوذا عبدك قد وجد نعمة في عينيك وعظمت لطفك الذي صنعت اليّ باستبقاء نفسي.وانا لا اقدر ان اهرب الى الجبل.لعل الشر يدركني فاموت.
 20  هوذا المدينة هذه قريبة للهرب اليها وهي صغيرة.اهرب الى هناك.أليست هي صغيرة.فتحيا نفسي.
 21  فقال له اني قد رفعت وجهك في هذا الامر ايضا ان لا اقلب المدينة التي تكلمت عنها.
 22  اسرع اهرب الى هناك.لاني لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا حتى تجيء الى هناك.لذلك دعي اسم المدينة صوغر
 23  واذ اشرقت الشمس على الارض دخل لوط الى صوغر.
 24  فامطر الرب على سدوم وعمورة كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب من السماء.
 25  وقلب تلك المدن وكل الدائرة وجميع سكان المدن ونبات الارض.
 26  ونظرت امرأته من وراءه فصارت عمود ملح[/Q-BIBLE]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واذا كان هناك تفسير هل هو غير زنا ابنات مع ابيهم يعنى زنا محارم اى لا يجوز 

نعم هذا زنا (لم أبرأ بنات لوط) ولكن فسَّرت لماذا فعلن ذلك

لا تستعمل معنا لا ألفاظك ولا معتقداتك (فإنها لا تعني لنا شئ)*


----------



## جهاد الباطل (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

افادك الله انت الفادى على المعلومات القيمة 
ورغم انى عندى تسؤلات فى موضوع ابنتى لوط 
لا ان هذا ليس الاصل هنا 
وارجوا رد شافى وافى على موضوع عكسة عثنيئيل
لان كل ما ورد من ردود غير واضح وغير مفهوم 
اما بالنسبة لرد الاخ فريدى اقول 
لو كنت اود ان اناقش فى هذا الموضوع لكنت وضعت ردا للخ انت الفادى 
فلن اناقش معك ايضا موضوع ابنتى لوط مع ابيهم 
وانا لا اقول شئ من معتقداتى وما ادراك ما هيا معتقداتى 
هل تكرة ان يبحث انسان عن حقيقة الامور  ام ان الامور عندكم بلا حقيقة 
انا اسأل وانت تجيب لا تنسى هذه القاعدة 
انا وثنى فهل تصدق 
انا اعبد الشمس فهل تصدق انا اعبد النار فهل تصدق 
انا مسلم اكيد هتصدق مش كده 
لا تعاملنى على انى مسلم عاملنى على انى جاهل اريد النور 
عاملنى على انى ليس لى دين ووضح ما هو مبهم 
اما ان تقصر الحوار على ان من يحدثك مسلم فهذا يظهر لى امور لن اقولها 
تعامل مع الضيف حسب ما يريد لا حسب ما تريد انت 
فيجب ان تبرز الجود والكرم لانك صاحب البيت  لا ان تظهر البخل والشح فيلعنك الضيف 
لعنا مستتر فى سرة يعنى 
وانا لا اعطى درسا بل اللفت الانظار حتى يرقى الحوار 
شكرا لكم اهل هذا المنتدى الذى نحن ضيوفا فيه


----------



## جهاد الباطل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

لا جديد مفيد اين الردود 
وارجوا ان تكون واضحة اكثر من الفائت 
وارجوا ان اجد رد جيد مقنع


----------



## fredyyy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*alfreoony*
*هل فعلا حدث انت تزوج واحد ابنة اخية *

*ممكن تديني عنوان أخوك ..... ُأبلغة أنك ُتريد أن تتزوج بنته !!!*

*إجعل عينك طاهرة ... ونظف قلبك من نواياه ... وُتب الى الله فيشفيك*


----------



## كنت فاكر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

يا ترى ممكن نناقش موضوع انتى لوط هنا ام لا 
ارجوا الافادة
انى لم افهم شى من الشبهه ولا من من فسروها 
ولعلى اشكر الجميع 
واجوا الموافة على مناقشة ابنتى لوط هنا


----------



## alabyad (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

ها ممكن نوافق على طلب النقاش ده هنا حتى لا يعتبر تشتيت
وها قد عدت مرة بعد رفع الايقاف ولعله لن يتكرر 
مرحبا بمعشر النصارى جميعا والمسلمين اخوانى 
مرحبا بالحوار والنقار والشجار والاتفاق نهاية الحوار 
واظنه لن يكون هناك اتفاق ابدا  
نرجوا فتح بابا النقاش فى موضوع ابنتى لوط 
او ان اقوم بفتح موضوع منفصل 
ارجوا الافادة لاجهز الموضوع للنشر


----------



## alabyad (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*لم يصرخ الجبل اذا هو ليس حرام*

قصة ابنتى لوط وزناهما بابيهم 
مثيرة فى غرابتها وفى احداثها ونوردها ها هنا 
___________________________
1 فَجَاءَ الْمَلاَكَانِ إِلَى سَدُومَ مَسَاءً، وَكَانَ لُوطٌ جَالِسًا فِي بَابِ سَدُومَ. فَلَمَّا رَآهُمَا لُوطٌ قَامَ لاسْتِقْبَالِهِمَا، وَسَجَدَ بِوَجْهِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ. 2 وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدَيَّ، مِيلاَ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَبْدِكُمَا وَبِيتَا وَاغْسِلاَ أَرْجُلَكُمَا، ثُمَّ تُبَكِّرَانِ وَتَذْهَبَانِ فِي طَرِيقِكُمَا». فَقَالاَ: «لاَ، بَلْ فِي السَّاحَةِ نَبِيتُ». 3 فَأَلَحَّ عَلَيْهِمَا جِدًّا، فَمَالاَ إِلَيْهِ وَدَخَلاَ بَيْتَهُ، فَصَنَعَ لَهُمَا ضِيَافَةً وَخَبَزَ فَطِيرًا فَأَكَلاَ.

4 وَقَبْلَمَا اضْطَجَعَا أَحَاطَ بِالْبَيْتِ رِجَالُ الْمَدِينَةِ، رِجَالُ سَدُومَ، مِنَ الْحَدَثِ إِلَى الشَّيْخِ، كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ مِنْ أَقْصَاهَا. 5 فَنَادَوْا لُوطًا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ الرَّجُلاَنِ اللَّذَانِ دَخَلاَ إِلَيْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ؟ أَخْرِجْهُمَا إِلَيْنَا لِنَعْرِفَهُمَا». 6 فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمْ لُوطٌ إِلَى الْبَابِ وَأَغْلَقَ الْبَابَ وَرَاءَهُ 7 وَقَالَ: «لاَ تَفْعَلُوا شَرًّا يَا إِخْوَتِي. 8 هُوَذَا لِي ابْنَتَانِ لَمْ تَعْرِفَا رَجُلاً. أُخْرِجُهُمَا إِلَيْكُمْ فَافْعَلُوا بِهِمَا كَمَا يَحْسُنُ فِي عُيُونِكُمْ. وَأَمَّا هذَانِ الرَّجُلاَنِ فَلاَ تَفْعَلُوا بِهِمَا شَيْئًا، لأَنَّهُمَا قَدْ دَخَلاَ تَحْتَ ظِلِّ سَقْفِي». 9 فَقَالُوا: «ابْعُدْ إِلَى هُنَاكَ». ثُمَّ قَالُوا: «جَاءَ هذَا الإِنْسَانُ لِيَتَغَرَّبَ، وَهُوَ يَحْكُمُ حُكْمًا. الآنَ نَفْعَلُ بِكَ شَرًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمَا». فَأَلَحُّوا عَلَى الْرَّجُلِ لُوطٍ جِدًّا وَتَقَدَّمُوا لِيُكَسِّرُوا الْبَابَ، 10 فَمَدَّ الرَّجُلاَنِ أَيْدِيَهُمَا وَأَدْخَلاَ لُوطًا إِلَيْهِمَا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَأَغْلَقَا الْبَابَ. 11 وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ عَلَى بَابِ الْبَيْتِ فَضَرَبَاهُمْ بِالْعَمَى، مِنَ الصَّغِيرِ إِلَى الْكَبِيرِ، فَعَجِزُوا عَنْ أَنْ يَجِدُوا الْبَابَ.

12 وَقَالَ الرَّجُلاَنِ لِلُوطٍ: «مَنْ لَكَ أَيْضًا ههُنَا؟ أَصْهَارَكَ وَبَنِيكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَكُلَّ مَنْ لَكَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، أَخْرِجْ مِنَ الْمَكَانِ، 13 لأَنَّنَا مُهْلِكَانِ هذَا الْمَكَانَ، إِذْ قَدْ عَظُمَ صُرَاخُهُمْ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، فَأَرْسَلَنَا الرَّبُّ لِنُهْلِكَهُ». 14 فَخَرَجَ لُوطٌ وَكَلَّمَ أَصْهَارَهُ الآخِذِينَ بَنَاتِهِ وَقَالَ: «قُومُوا اخْرُجُوا مِنْ هذَا الْمَكَانِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُهْلِكٌ الْمَدِينَةَ». فَكَانَ كَمَازِحٍ فِي أَعْيُنِ أَصْهَارِهِ. 15 وَلَمَّا طَلَعَ الْفَجْرُ كَانَ الْمَلاَكَانِ يُعَجِّلاَنِ لُوطًا قَائِلَيْنِ: «قُمْ خُذِ امْرَأَتَكَ وَابْنَتَيْكَ الْمَوْجُودَتَيْنِ لِئَلاَّ تَهْلَِكَ بِإِثْمِ الْمَدِينَةِ». 16 وَلَمَّا تَوَانَى، أَمْسَكَ الرَّجُلاَنِ بِيَدِهِ وَبِيَدِ امْرَأَتِهِ وَبِيَدِ ابْنَتَيْهِ، لِشَفَقَةِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَخْرَجَاهُ وَوَضَعَاهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ. 17 وَكَانَ لَمَّا أَخْرَجَاهُمْ إِلَى خَارِجٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «اهْرُبْ لِحَيَاتِكَ. لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى وَرَائِكَ، وَلاَ تَقِفْ فِي كُلِّ الدَّائِرَةِ. اهْرُبْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِئَلاَّ تَهْلَِكَ». 18 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا لُوطٌ: «لاَ يَا سَيِّدُ. 19 هُوَذَا عَبْدُكَ قَدْ وَجَدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ، وَعَظَّمْتَ لُطْفَكَ الَّذِي صَنَعْتَ إِلَيَّ بِاسْتِبْقَاءِ نَفْسِي، وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَهْرُبَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لَعَلَّ الشَّرَّ يُدْرِكُنِي فَأَمُوتَ. 20 هُوَذَا الْمَدِينَةُ هذِهِ قَرِيبَةٌ لِلْهَرَبِ إِلَيْهَا وَهِيَ صَغِيرَةٌ. أَهْرُبُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ صَغِيرَةً؟ فَتَحْيَا نَفْسِي». 21 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَفَعْتُ وَجْهَكَ فِي هذَا الأَمْرِ أَيْضًا، أَنْ لاَ أَقْلِبَ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْهَا. 22 أَسْرِعِ اهْرُبْ إِلَى هُنَاكَ لأَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ شَيْئًا حَتَّى تَجِيءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ». لِذلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُ الْمَدِينَةِ «صُوغَرَ».

23 وَإِذْ أَشْرَقَتِ الشَّمْسُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ دَخَلَ لُوطٌ إِلَى صُوغَرَ، 24 فَأَمْطَرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ كِبْرِيتًا وَنَارًا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. 25 وَقَلَبَ تِلْكَ الْمُدُنَ، وَكُلَّ الدَّائِرَةِ، وَجَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الْمُدُنِ، وَنَبَاتَِ الأَرْضِ. 26 وَنَظَرَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ فَصَارَتْ عَمُودَ مِلْحٍ.

27 وَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فِي الْغَدِ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي وَقَفَ فِيهِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، 28 وَتَطَلَّعَ نَحْوَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ، وَنَحْوَ كُلِّ أَرْضِ الدَّائِرَةِ، وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا دُخَانُ الأَرْضِ يَصْعَدُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ. 29 وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا أَخْرَبَ اللهُ مُدُنَ الدَّائِرَةِ أَنَّ اللهَ ذَكَرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَأَرْسَلَ لُوطًا مِنْ وَسَطِ الانْقِلاَبِ. حِينَ قَلَبَ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي سَكَنَ فِيهَا لُوطٌ.

30 وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ، وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ، لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. 31 وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ، وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 32 هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْرًا وَنَضْطَجعُ مَعَهُ، فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 33 فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْرًا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ، وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ أَبِيهَا، وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا. 34 وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «إِنِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ أَبِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْرًا اللَّيْلَةَ أَيْضًا فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ، فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 35 فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْرًا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ أَيْضًا، وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ، وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا، 36 فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ أَبِيهِمَا. 37 فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْنًا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوآبَ»، وَهُوَ أَبُو الْمُوآبِيِّينَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. 38 وَالصَّغِيرَةُ أَيْضًا وَلَدَتِ ابْنًا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي»، وَهُوَ أَبُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ.
___________________________________________________


 اعلم ان هناك تفسيرفى المنتدى ولكن لم استطيع وضعه 
فهلا نناقش ماذا هذا ولماذا حدث وما العبرة من ذكرة


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*تم الرد على موضوع إبنتي لوط 

إقرأ المشاركات من أولها*


----------



## كنت فاكر (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

لا يا سيدى الفاضل انتم تبتم ونحن يجب ان نسأل لا ان نجبر 
على ان نصدق دون نقاش هناك عديد من الاساة تحتاج اجوبة 
ولازلت مصر على ان اسال ولن اذهب بعيدا عن هنا لان هذا الموضوع مشابه 
للموضوع المطروح ويخص زنا المحارم وان سوف اطرح السؤال ولعلى اجد اجابة 
ولعل قصة زنا ابنتى لوط بابيهم فيها الثير من الاسالة فهل يتسع صدركم لنا 
ام ان النقاش مرفوض فى هذه الشبهه
ولعل الموضوع الخاص بى لم ينشر فهذا له معانى عدة اما رفض الموضوع اساسا 
اة انه يجب ان يناقش هنا ولا اود ان انعت بالتشتيت 
اريد تصريح حتى يتسنى لنا الحوار لا التشكيك كما تظنون الحوار الذى يوضح لمن يقرأة
اين الحقيقة من كلامى او كلامكم  فاذا لم نتوصل الى شئ سنترك الزائر يحكم من فهمة الخاص 
وانتم كما اعتقد تردون بما هو اقوى منى ومنى دينى واعتقادى 
شكرا للعضو الفاضل الذى رد على مشاركتى 
فريدى 
شكرا ودعنا نناقش الموضوع


----------



## Tabitha (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لم يصرخ الجبل اذا هو ليس حرام*



alabyad قال:


> قصة ابنتى لوط وزناهما بابيهم
> مثيرة فى غرابتها وفى احداثها ونوردها ها هنا



*وما مشكلتك يا الأبيض من هذه القصة .......... 
اما الكتاب المقدس ذكر احداث سقوط الشيطان الذي كان من رؤساء الملائكة
ايه المشكلة لما يذكر لنا سقوط انسان مثلي ومثلك *

[Q-BIBLE]2 بط  2 : 4
لانه ان كان الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد اخطأوا بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء [/Q-BIBLE]





> *اعلم ان هناك تفسيرفى المنتدى ولكن لم استطيع وضعه *



*بس كده بسيطة اجيبهولك انا ......

من تفاسير القس أنطونيوس فكري (من تفاسير منتديات الكنيسة العربية)*

" *نجد لوط هنا وقد صعد الجبل وهذا ما قد رفضه أولاً. ولو ذهب أولاً لكان قد ذهب في إيمان ومحبة وطاعة لله كإبن أما الآن فهو يذهب خائفاً كعبد. 
وهذا الفصل الذي به يختم الكتاب قصة لوط مؤلم فهو اوضح أن ابنتا لوط شربتا الكثير من شر سدوم وعمورة والبعض قدم عذراً لهما أنهن تصورن خراب العالم كله بعد الحريق فاردن أن يحتفظن بالنسل أو هن أردن أن يحتفظن بالنسل المقدس ظنا منهما أن إبراهيم قد مات (فيأتي من نسلهن نسل المسيح) ولكنه حل بشري خاطئ مرفوض.
وما فعلوه خطية بشعة وكان إبنيهما رأسين لشعبين شريرين :
موآب (إبن الأب; أي منسوب لأبي الأم)، وبني عمون (إبن شعبي; أي الذي من جنسي)،
وموأب صار أمة كبية ثم إندمج مع بني عمون في الشعوب العربية.* "





> فهلا نناقش ماذا هذا ولماذا حدث وما العبرة من ذكرة



*- لأن كتابنا المقدس عظيم ........ 
وليس كمثل باقي الكتب الكاذبة التي تجمل الحقائق 
والكتاب المقدس ذكر لنا خطاياهم لتحذيرنا نحن، ونعرف اننا جميعا تحت الضعف

- أيضاً كأن الكتاب المقدس بيسلط لنا الضوء على البار الكامل يسوع المسيح ..... هو وحده الذي ذكر عنه الكتاب المقدس إنه بلا خطية *

[Q-BIBLE]*افسس 4 : 13
الى ان ننتهي جميعنا الى وحدانية الايمان ومعرفة ابن الله.الى انسان كامل.الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح*[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*عب 4 : 15

فاذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السموات يسوع ابن الله فلنتمسك بالاقرار
لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Tabitha (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*ملحوظة:
تم دمج موضوع " لم يصرخ الجبل اذا هو ليس حرام " للاخ alabyad -- مع هذا الموضوع* *.*


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

شكرا استاذتي انستاسيا علي ردك الجميل و المختصر و المفيد جدا 
و اضافة لكلامك احب اضيف برضو مشاركتين اتمني ان يقرأها الاخوة المسلمين في موضوع انتي لوط
المشاركات رقم
11
13



و الفائدة من التعليم هي عدم ترك وصايا الله و اوامره.. و الالتجاء الي الاراء الشخصية.. بالاضافة الي تعليم الصبر بأيمان في رحمة الله.. فأبنتي لوط قد فقدتا ايمانهم في رحمة الله و حسن تدبيره..

و في هذا امثلة كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس.. فنجد البار الذي سقط و الشرير الذي تبرر..و نجد اللص الذي كسب الملكوت في اخر لحظة..
نجد الزانية التي بقت علي زناها مهما حاول الرب ان يصلححها و يعطيها الفرص حتي تتوب.. و نجد الزانية التي خاطرت بحياتها لترضي الله حتي دون ان تعرفه.. و نجدها خطفت التوبة و انتزت الفرصة للتوبة..
نجد التي اشترت حياتها بدم المسيح..و نجد الذي كان حي في دم المسيح و مات في الخطية..
كل رواية و قصة في الكتاب المقدس لها تعليم و لها فائدة عزيزي المسلم.. فالله لا يتكلم من عدم و لا عن هوي.


----------



## alabyad (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

ابتدأنا باستعانة الرحمن 
من كلام انت الفادى فى المداخلة رقم 11 ذكرت ان فى بداية الخلق كان التكاثر يتم كما نعلم جميعا بين الاخوات 
نحن نعلم هذا ولكن دعنى اسأل هل انت تبرر ام ماذا تريد ان تقول؟؟
اعتقد انك تبرر هل تعلم لماذا لانك قلت ان الحاجة تقتدى هذا  زنا بنتين بابيهم لاستمرار النسل مفهوم
ولكنى اسأل ايضا كيف استقت بنات لوط من افعال قومهم ؟؟
هل كانوا يشاهدون هذه الافعال ام انهم كانوا يجلسون فى *#######################* ؟؟
ولماذا لم يستقى لوط من هذه الافعال رغم انه رجل وكان يخرج من بيته ويجالس الرجال ويعلم ما بهم من علل؟؟
مع انى اذكر ان فى التفسير كلام على لوط انه كان يجادل فى كلام الله وانه ليس بالمطيع الطاعة المثلى
 وانه كان يخشى الصعود للجبل رغم امر اللهى ثم عاد وصعد الجبل انه مزبزب الايمان اذا
 كيف ينجية الله من اتون نار وهلاك ودمار ويخشى هو ان يلحق به العذاب فى مكان امرة الله الذهاب اليه الله قادر يا سادة اليس كذالك 
انت الفادى ممكن اعرف من اين اتت بنات لوط بفكرة فناء الناس سواهم فقط هم وابيهم مع ان ابيهم يعرف من الله ما لايعرفون 
فلماذا لم تسألاهوتعرفان منه ما حدث هل مات الرجال ام لا هل يحيا احد ام لا ثم يفعلان ما يحلوا لهما 
من اين اتت بنات لوط بالخمر بعد دمار قراهم جميعا وكيف لم يعرف لوط ما يشرب اخمر ام عصير 
وكيف يضاجع رجلا فى هذا السن فتاتين بعمر الشباب ولكن دعنى اسال كيف حدث الحمل من هذا العجوز لا لا دعنى اسالهل كانتا
 البنتين فى حاله تسمح لهما بالحمل والانجاب من هذه المرة وانتم تعرفون ان الازواج يحتاجون لاكثر من مرة لحدوث الحمل ايضا لى سؤال 
كيف ينتشر عضو رجال سكير ويقوم بدورة على اكمل وجه رغم انه رجل شيخ ايضا انها معادلة صعبة التحقق ؟؟
انت الفادى ما ذنب ابناء فى تحمل خطايا امهات ليخرجوا من النعمة هل كانا يعرفان بما حدث وافتخروا به ؟؟
ولى تسؤالت ولكن فيما بعد اذكرها على سياق الحديث ما ياتى به
انت الفادى ماذا تسمى هذا ان لم يكن زنا محارم ؟؟
هذا النص ذكر القصة بلا حساب الا خروج ابناء براء من هذا الذنب من النعمة فاى عدل هذا يقع الور على الابناء لا على الامهات ؟
هذه القصة الا تحرض على الفعل وخاصتا فى عصرنا اذا من السهل منع الحمل وبهذا لا ينجب ابناء يطردون من النعمة ؟؟
لا يوجد نص فعلا لكن هذا نوع من التحريض المستتر او الغير مقصود 
اقتباس 
(اي نوع من الزنا هو يندرج تحت بند الزنا هو محرم..
يعني اي زنا يخطر علي بالك هو محرم... لانك الكلمات اشمل يا عزيزي)
رائعه هذا الكلمة ما عقاب اى نوع من انواع الزنا هل من رد ؟
اشمل يا عزيزى 
على فكرة اشكر ((( انستاسيا))) لاتاحته الفرصة لنا فى مناقشة الموضوع هنا شكرا 

على فكرة ليست لى مشكله مع النص لى مشكله مع تفسير النص 
فكل ما بحثت عنه فى المتديات وجميع المواقع لم يكن واضح كان مبهم 
وكانت الردود  دائما بايات اخرى لا صله لها بما حدث فى هذه القصة ابدا 
ايات تذكر ادانه العاصى او الخاطئ كلها بعيدة عن الاصحاح تماما 
فى هذا الاصحاح عاقب الله قوم لوط على فعلهم الشاذ لان الارض تعالى 
صراخها وطلبت القصاص من هاؤلاء القوم الفجر فكانت لعنة الله عليم ان احرقوا 
ولكن هل كان الجبل اخرس لا يستطيع الصراخ من هذا الفعل البشع ؟؟
لماذا سكت الرب ولم يذكر اى نوع من العذاب غير خروج ابناء ليس لهم ذنب من نعمته 
الست معى ايه الفاضل انستاسيا او الفاضلة لا ادرى 
اليس لى الحق فى التعجب والتحير  كلما طالعت النص 
اختزلت احداث فى هذه القصة ورويت احداث لا يجب ان تروى وليت ادرى ما هو الهدف 
ماذا حدث فى فترة حمل البنات الم يلحظ لوط هذا الم يسال كيف حدث 
ام انه عرف او استنبط ما حدث فلم يشأ ان يتكلم ولكن لماذا لم يتكلم ويشجب هذا الفعل 
وايضا هل كان لوط فرح عند انجاب البنات اولادا لانهم ابنائه واحفادة ايضا 
عجيب ولست اتهكم ولا اضعف ولا اقوى ولا اى شئ الا انى اتعجب اسأل 
ارفض اشياء واقول لماذا لم يفعل معهم كما فعل مع قومهم ولماذا لم يصرخ الجبل 
اسف لقد اطلت عليكم ولكن الكتابة غلبتى فلم استطيع التوقف 
اشكر الجميع 



*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تم مسح الكلمات الخارجة 
بواسطة:.....Anestas!a*


----------



## Tabitha (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> *ابتدأنا باستعانة الرحمن
> من كلام انت الفادى فى المداخلة رقم 11 ذكرت ان فى بداية الخلق كان التكاثر يتم كما نعلم جميعا بين الاخوات
> نحن نعلم هذا ولكن دعنى اسأل هل انت تبرر ام ماذا تريد ان تقول؟؟
> اعتقد انك تبرر هل تعلم لماذا لانك قلت ان الحاجة تقتدى هذا  زنا بنتين بابيهم لاستمرار النسل مفهوم*



*
لا تعتقد شئ لم يقوله احد!!!! 
التفاسير اللي اتينا بيها لم تبرر ابدااااا فعلا ابنتي لوط (اللي اصبحوا رمز للخطية) * 


*والاخ انت الفدي ايضا قالك بالمشاركة رقم 11 ;*



انت الفادي قال:


> *و اكرر القول... ان يقيمو نسل... لو كان الموضوع موضوع شهوة لكانتا كرراها اكثر من مرة..و لكنهما فعلاها مرة واحدة فقط.. هذا بالطبع ليس عزرا..و لذلك عاقبهما الله علي فعلتهما و طرد ابنائهم من نعمته.*



*اذا ماتقولش حد كلام ماقالهوش .........*






> *ولكنى اسأل ايضا كيف استقت بنات لوط من افعال قومهم ؟؟
> هل كانوا يشاهدون هذه الافعال ام انهم كانوا يجلسون فى ####################### ؟؟
> ولماذا لم يستقى لوط من هذه الافعال رغم انه رجل وكان يخرج من بيته ويجالس الرجال ويعلم ما بهم من علل؟؟*




*مالنا احنا ومال الكلام الغريب هذا ؟!
وياريت تراعي الفاظك اللي بتسخدمها .. حتى لا ندخل بحوار وكلام خارج نحن بغنى عنه .....*






> وانه كان يخشى الصعود للجبل رغم امر اللهى ثم عاد وصعد الجبل *انه مزبزب الايمان اذا
> كيف ينجية الله* من اتون نار وهلاك ودمار ويخشى هو ان يلحق به العذاب فى مكان امرة الله الذهاب اليه الله قادر يا سادة اليس كذالك




*ياريت تنسى شوية اسلوب الهك مع البشر اللي بتشوفوا بالقرآن 
الإله
المضل المتكبر المنتقم ...... 
اللي واقف بالمرصاد لعبيده!
اله الكتاب المقدس مختلف تماما
هو اله حنون على البشر وطالما الانسان به نسمة حياة .... إذا مازال امام الانسان فرص للتوبة وروجاء للعودة الى الله، مهما كانت خطية الانسان*

[Q-BIBLE]*مت 12 : 20، 21

20 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف. وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ. حتى يخرج الحق الى النصرة. 21 وعلى اسمه يكون رجاء الامم*[/Q-BIBLE] 




> انت الفادى ممكن اعرف من اين اتت بنات لوط بفكرة فناء الناس سواهم فقط هم وابيهم مع ان ابيهم يعرف من الله ما لايعرفون
> فلماذا لم تسألاهوتعرفان منه ما حدث هل مات الرجال ام لا هل يحيا احد ام لا ثم يفعلان ما يحلوا لهما
> من اين اتت بنات لوط بالخمر بعد دمار قراهم جميعا وكيف لم يعرف لوط ما يشرب اخمر ام عصير
> وكيف يضاجع رجلا فى هذا السن فتاتين بعمر الشباب ولكن دعنى اسال كيف حدث الحمل من هذا العجوز لا لا دعنى اسالهل كانتا
> ...



*انا شايفة انك عايز تدخلنا لتفاصيل الخطية اللي قام بيها ابنتي لوط !!! 
بالذمة يعني باي عقل انت بتفكر!
ومالنا احنا ومال الكلام ده!* 



> ولى تسؤالت ولكن فيما بعد اذكرها على سياق الحديث ما ياتى به
> انت الفادى ماذا تسمى هذا ان لم يكن زنا محارم ؟؟



*!!!!!!!!!!!
ايه الفرق!
هي مش الخطية واحدة
وزي ما قال الاخ فادي في زنى على راسه ريشة وزنى على راسه بطحة!* 





> على فكرة ليست لى مشكله مع النص لى مشكله مع تفسير النص
> فكل ما بحثت عنه فى المتديات وجميع المواقع لم يكن واضح كان مبهم
> وكانت الردود دائما بايات اخرى لا صله لها بما حدث فى هذه القصة ابدا
> ايات تذكر ادانه العاصى او الخاطئ كلها بعيدة عن الاصحاح تماما



*انا طبعا عاذراك لانك مش لاقي حاجة تقولها* 




> هذه القصة الا تحرض على الفعل وخاصتا فى عصرنا اذا من السهل منع الحمل وبهذا لا ينجب ابناء يطردون من النعمة ؟؟
> لا يوجد نص فعلا لكن هذا نوع من التحريض المستتر او الغير مقصود



*ياريت تبطل استنتاجاتك المتحفة
اللي لو بتنم عن شئ فهي بتنم على الذكاء الشديد
كيف الكتاب المقدس به نصوص صريحة جدا ان الزناه لا يمكن ان يدخلوا ملكوت السموات وكيف انت بتقول استنتاجاتك العريبة هذه!*




> فى هذا الاصحاح عاقب الله قوم لوط على فعلهم الشاذ لان الارض تعالى
> صراخها وطلبت القصاص من هاؤلاء القوم الفجر فكانت لعنة الله عليم ان احرقوا
> ولكن هل كان الجبل اخرس لا يستطيع الصراخ من هذا الفعل البشع ؟؟
> لماذا سكت الرب ولم يذكر اى نوع من العذاب غير خروج ابناء ليس لهم ذنب من نعمته
> ...




*
الرب سمح بهلاك شعب سدوم وعمورة لانهم وصلوا لاعلى درجات الشر والرب اراد انه يحمي الارض من شرهم
وبالرغم من شرهم الله حذرهم قبل ما يهلك المدينة ، ولكنهم استهزأوا بكلام الرب*

[Q-BIBLE]*تك 19 
14 فخرج لوط وكلم اصهاره الآخذين بناته وقال قوموا اخرجوا من هذا المكان.لان الرب مهلك المدينة.فكان كمازح في اعين اصهاره. *[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

سلام و نعمة للجميع..
اولا اشكرك استاذتي انستازيا انك قريتي مشاركتي و عرفتي مدي قصور تفكير المسلم في الفهم..
فهو قرأ مشاركتي و لم يفهم الا الذي يريد هو ان يفهمه..بخليط من بعض الافكار الطفولية.



> ابتدأنا باستعانة الرحمن
> من كلام انت الفادى فى المداخلة رقم 11 ذكرت ان فى بداية الخلق كان التكاثر يتم كما نعلم جميعا بين الاخوات
> نحن نعلم هذا ولكن دعنى اسأل هل انت تبرر ام ماذا تريد ان تقول؟؟
> اعتقد انك تبرر هل تعلم لماذا لانك قلت ان الحاجة تقتدى هذا  زنا بنتين بابيهم لاستمرار النسل مفهوم
> ولكنى اسأل ايضا كيف استقت بنات لوط من افعال قومهم ؟؟


اولا انا لم احاول ان ابرر فعلة بنات لوط نهائيا فأرجو ان تقرأ مشاركاتنا بتروي.. وفهم.

انا لم احاول ان ابرر فعلتهم و لم اقول او حتي اوحي بكلام بأن الحاجة اقتضت زنا البنتين بأبيهم.. فأرجوا ان تقتبس لي من كلامي.. اين قلت انا انهما قاموا بهذا العمل لاقتضاء الامر؟؟؟
و لكن لانهاء اي لبس في الموضوع..
كانت بنتي لوط متزوجتين برجلين من سدوم و عمورة..
[Q-BIBLE][SIZE=-2]14  فخرج لوط وكلم اصهاره الآخذين بناته وقال قوموا اخرجوا من هذا المكان.لان الرب مهلك المدينة.فكان كمازح في اعين اصهاره.[/SIZE] [/Q-BIBLE]
من هذا الكلام نعرف ان البنتين كانتا متزوجتين و يعرفون ما معني المعاشرة.. ثم انهم كانو من اهل سدوم وعمورة و بالتالي استقوا من افعال اهل سدوم و عمورة..
و قد كانت سدوم و عمورة من الشر حيث انك في الطرقات و في الشوارع تري الخطيئة.. فهذا لا يستلزم ان تذهب الي مكان الخطيئة في سدوم و عمورة بل كانت في كل مكان.



> هل كانوا يشاهدون هذه الافعال ام انهم كانوا يجلسون فى *#######################* ؟؟


قمت بالتوضيح مسبقا.. حيث ان البنتين قد تربيا في سدوم و عمورة و كبروا هناك فهذا يحتم ايضا الاختلاطات المختلفة بكل الموجودين.



> ولماذا لم يستقى لوط من هذه الافعال رغم انه رجل وكان يخرج من بيته ويجالس الرجال ويعلم ما بهم من علل؟؟


عندما ذهب لوط الي سدوم و عمورة لم يكن شابا او طفلا صغير في مراحل النمو التي قد يتشبع بالوسط المحيط به بل كان رجلا كامل النضج و لم يتأثر بها.. وحاول ان يحافظ علي معتقداته..و قد حاول هذا ايضا في بيته و لذلك نجح بعض الشئ... فلم تكن بناته مثل بنات سدوم و عمورة و لكنهما استقتا ببعض العادات و ليس كلها.


> مع انى اذكر ان فى التفسير كلام على لوط انه كان يجادل فى كلام الله وانه ليس بالمطيع الطاعة المثلى


خوف لوط كان من الوحشة ان يبقي في الجبل و حده مع بناته.. ففضل ان يذهب الي مدينة صغيرة مجاورة.. فسمح له الله..
فهذا لا يعني انه جادل الله.. بل طلب من الله ان ينظر الي نفسه الضعيفة.



> وانه كان يخشى الصعود للجبل رغم امر اللهى ثم عاد وصعد الجبل انه مزبزب الايمان اذا
> كيف ينجية الله من اتون نار وهلاك ودمار ويخشى هو ان يلحق به العذاب فى مكان امرة الله الذهاب اليه الله قادر يا سادة اليس كذالك


الله هو رحيم في المقام الاول و يعرف ما في القلوب..فالله يعطي احكامه.. و لكنه لا يتدخل في ضعف ايمانك... بل يترك لك حرية الاختيار بالايمان او بعدمه... فهنا قد شك لوط في نجاته اذا ذهب الي الجبل و بذلك ضعف ايمانه... فترك الله له الحرية ليكتشف بنفسه ان الله رحيم.. و يخاف علي البشر اكثر من انفسهم .. فبعد فترة عرف لوط ان الله بالفعل اختار له الافضل... و نفذ ما نصحه به الله.
فنحن البشر نريد اشياء قد يكون فيها ضرر لنا.. و لكننا يجب ان نتأكد ان ما يعطيه الله لنا هو الافضل لنا.


> انت الفادى ممكن اعرف من اين اتت بنات لوط بفكرة فناء الناس سواهم فقط هم وابيهم مع ان ابيهم يعرف من الله ما لايعرفون


نقرأ النص معا حتي تفهم:
[Q-BIBLE][SIZE=-2]28[/SIZE]*  وتطلع نحو سدوم وعمورة ونحو كل ارض الدائرة ونظر واذا دخان الارض يصعد كدخان الاتون.*[SIZE=-2]29[/SIZE]  وحدث لما اخرب الله مدن الدائرة ان الله ذكر ابراهيم وارسل لوطا من وسط الانقلاب.حين قلب المدن التي سكن فيها لوط [SIZE=-2]30[/SIZE]  وصعد لوط من صوغر وسكن في الجبل وابنتاه معه.لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر.فسكن في المغارة هو وابنتاه. [SIZE=-2]31[/SIZE]  *وقالت البكر للصغيرة ابونا قد شاخ وليس في الارض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الارض*[/Q-BIBLE]

في النص الاول بالاحمر.. سنجد عندما صعد ابراهيم الي الموضع الذي تكلم فيه مع الله.. و نظر الي سدوم و عمورة فكانت محترقة و النار و الدخان مشتعلين فيها... و هذا ما كان سيراه اي انسان اخر.. و هذا ايضا ما رأته بنات لوط علي مرمي البصر نيران و حريق.
فأعتقدتا ان كل الناس قد هلكت.. و انه لا يوجد رجال حتي يقيموا نسل.
اما قولك بأن ابيهم يعلم من الله ما لا يعرفون.. فمن اين اتيت انت بهذا الكلام؟؟؟  و ما هو الذي يعلمه لوط و لا يعلمه بناته؟؟



> من اين اتت بنات لوط بالخمر بعد دمار قراهم جميعا وكيف لم يعرف لوط ما يشرب اخمر ام عصير
> وكيف يضاجع رجلا فى هذا السن فتاتين بعمر الشباب


سؤال عقيم جدا جدا..لان لوط و بناته قضوا فترة طويلة في المغارة.. فهل تعتقد انهم خرجوا من المدينة بدون ملابس و دون طعام و دون شراب و دون اي شئ؟؟؟؟
و حتي لو كان كذلك..فوجودهم في المغارة لفترة طويلة يعطيهم الوقت الكافي لعمل الخمر..فيكفي ان تخمر بعض الفاكهة و اصبح لديك خمر..
اما بخصوص الشق الثاني من سؤالك...من قال لك ان لوط لم يعلم انه يشرب خمر؟؟؟؟من اوحي لك بهذا؟؟؟ لوط كان يعلم انه يشرب خمر.. و لو قرأت مشاركتي السابقة ستجد اني قلت نه في ذاك الوقت لم تأتي شريعة موسي بعد و لم يكن الخمر محرم.. فما المانع من ان يشرب الخمر؟؟؟
هل نحن نحاكم التاريخ بأحكام اليوم ؟؟؟
امرك غريب فعلا..
ثم الي الشق الاخير من السؤال و هو اعقم من الجزء الاول.
لانك تتكلم بالفعل بأسلوب طفولي.. و بأسلوب من يتصيد اي شئ حتي يقول انه مشكلة..
فما المانع في ان شيخ في عمره يكون قادرا علي ممارسة الجماع؟؟؟
الم تعرف ان ابراهيم انجب ابنه اسماعيل و هو في سن ال 86 سنة؟؟ و انجب اسحق في سن 100 سنة؟؟؟؟
الا تعلم كل هذا؟؟؟ اري انك تجهل الكتاب المقدس.. تجهل ابسط المعلومات العلمية..و التاريخ.... و كل شئ تقريبا.
و كمان رسولك كان ما شاء الله.. يطوف علي نسائه ال 11 في ليلة واحدة  و في غسل واحد..و هو كان فوق ال 50 سنة...


> ولكن دعنى اسال كيف حدث الحمل من هذا العجوز لا لا دعنى اسالهل كانتا
> البنتين فى حاله تسمح لهما بالحمل والانجاب من هذه المرة وانتم تعرفون ان الازواج يحتاجون لاكثر من مرة لحدوث الحمل ايضا لى سؤال


نعم كانتا في حالة تسمح لهما بالحمل و دليل علي ذلك انهما حملتا في يومين متتاليين.
اما الازواج الذين يحتاجون الي لاكثر من مرة فهذا ليس مقياس لانه شئ مختلف من شخص لاخر..
اااااااه.. انا فهمت.. اصل انت عندك الحمل بياخذ 4 سنين..
لدي اي مرأة فترة 16 يوم الي 18 يوم في الشهر تعتبر فترة الخصوبة او فترة الاستقبال.. فهذه ليست بالفترة البسيطة حتي نقول انها غير ممكنة ان يحدث الحمل.



> كيف ينتشر عضو رجال سكير ويقوم بدورة على اكمل وجه رغم انه رجل شيخ ايضا انها معادلة صعبة التحقق ؟؟


انت معلوماتك فعلا ضعيفة جدا...لان الانسان المخمور هو غير قادر علي التفكير او التصرف و لكنه قادر علي التفاعل مع الوسط المحيط.. فمثلا لو طلب ابن من ابيه ان يلعب معه و رفض الاب.. و بعدها شرب الاب خمر. فتجد ان الاب ينقاد الي طلب الابن بليونة.. فهو يتفاعل معه و يلعب معه.. بعكس ما كان يرفض سابقا.
و السكر عموما له عدة مراحل .. و عدة درجات.. فهناك درجة الانتشاء.. حيث ان المخمور يفكر و يتفعال مع الوسط المحيط.. و هناك مرحلة يصبح فيها المخمور ما بين اليقظة و النوم.. فهو سهل التعامل و سلس في الانقياد.. فهن يفقد قدرته علي التفكير او التمييز.. فلا يقدر الا ان يستفاعل مع الوسط المحيط.. ثم تأتي المرحلة الاخيرة و هي مرحلة الشبه غيبوبة او الاغماء.. فهو لا يقدر حتي ان يحرك نفسه.. و يفقد القدرة علي التحكم في نفسه.. او الحركة..
و هناك من ضمن هذه الاعراض و هي ان المخمور لا يتذكر ما فعله مسبقا.. و تمر عليه المشاهد كأنه كان يحلم. و هذا دليل علي عقله ماذال قادرا علي تسجيل المعلومات و هو قاد علي التفاعل مع الوسط المحيط و لكن دون تفكير او تحكم بما معناه بطريقة لا ارداية.



> انت الفادى ما ذنب ابناء فى تحمل خطايا امهات ليخرجوا من النعمة هل كانا يعرفان بما حدث وافتخروا به ؟؟


من الذي يعرف و من الذي يفتخر؟؟؟ من اين تأتي بهذا الكلام؟؟؟
العقاب وقع علي الابناء لانهم ابناء خطيئة.. و هو عقاب للبنيتين في نفس الوقت ليروا ان ما فعلوه لم يكون شئ عظيم بل هو شئ قبيح.
فالعقاب بوقوعه علي الابناء هو ايضا واقع علي الامهات.



> انت الفادى ماذا تسمى هذا ان لم يكن زنا محارم ؟؟
> هذا النص ذكر القصة بلا حساب الا خروج ابناء براء من هذا الذنب من النعمة فاى عدل هذا يقع الور على الابناء لا على الامهات ؟
> هذه القصة الا تحرض على الفعل وخاصتا فى عصرنا اذا من السهل منع الحمل وبهذا لا ينجب ابناء يطردون من النعمة ؟؟
> لا يوجد نص فعلا لكن هذا نوع من التحريض المستتر او الغير مقصود


عزيزي.. سبق و قلت لك....و قالت لك الاستاذة انستازيا... انه لا يوجد زنا و زنا بريشة علي راسه.. زنا المحارم هو زنا.. الزنا العادي هو زنا.. و جميع انواع الزنا هي زنا... فنحن كمسيحيين لا نتلاعب بالالفاظ... فالزنا هو زنا.. و هو واقع عليه نفس الحرم و نفس العقوبة بأنواعه.
و لكن السؤال هنا.. هل كان هناك شريعة في وقت لوط تحرم هذا؟؟؟

اما بخصوص قولك ان هذا تحريض.. فأعزرني.. فسؤالك هذا هو سؤال طفولي.. و اعتقد انك لم تدخل المستوي الثانوي بعد.. فعندما تفتح كتاب الاحياء مثلا.. تجد صورة للعضو الزكري في الكتاب و صورة للعضو التناسلي للمرأة.. فهل هذا دعوة للنكاح؟؟؟
ام نقول انه لا يحاء في العلم ؟؟؟

عزيزي.. نحن شعب لا يخفي اخطائه و لا نتجمل... لان من اخطائنا يقدر ان يتعلم ابنائنا..فهل يا تري.. لو سقطت انت في تجربة سيئة... الن تحاول ان تحكي هذه السقطة لابنك حتي لا يقع فيها؟؟؟
لو كان في الكتاب المقدس مذكور فقط القصة دون النهاية لكنا وافقناك علي رأيك و لكن العبرة في النهاية حتي يعتبر كل الناس و لا يكرروا ما فعله بنات لوط.



> (اي نوع من الزنا هو يندرج تحت بند الزنا هو محرم..
> يعني اي زنا يخطر علي بالك هو محرم... لانك الكلمات اشمل يا عزيزي)
> رائعه هذا الكلمة ما عقاب اى نوع من انواع الزنا هل من رد ؟
> اشمل يا عزيزى


هذا موضوع اخر و تم مناقشته من فترة وجيزة في المنتدي فيمكنك ان ترجع الي الموضوع بعد البحث عنه..فقمنا بتوضيح العقوبة في العهد القديم و العهد الجديد.

بالمناسبة... سؤالك ده بالطريقة دي.. اثبت لي فعلا ان المسلم لا يقدر ان يعيش الا و الكبراج علي ظهره.. لان سؤالك عن العقوبة يدل علي مدي استعدادك لفعل هذاه الخطية و الفعل مرتبط بالعقوبة.. فلو العقوبة بسيطة يمكن تعملها.هذا هو التفكير الاسلامي.. (الكبائر و الصغائر)
اما نحن.. فمن اخطاء في واحدة فهو اخطاء في الكل.



> ولكن هل كان الجبل اخرس لا يستطيع الصراخ من هذا الفعل البشع ؟؟


انت بتتكلم بجد و لا سؤالك ده تهريج بس؟؟؟؟
لان السؤال ده من المستحيل انه يخرج من انسان عاقل... جبل ايه اليتكلم؟؟؟
انت فاكره ده الجبل قاف ؟؟؟ الجزوره ممتدة في كل الارض و لو هذ جزر من جزوره يحصل زلزال؟؟؟
ولا انت فاكره الحجارة ال حتصرخ و تقول في يهودي من ورائي؟؟؟



> لماذا سكت الرب ولم يذكر اى نوع من العذاب غير خروج ابناء ليس لهم ذنب من نعمته
> الست معى ايه الفاضل انستاسيا او الفاضلة لا ادرى
> اليس لى الحق فى التعجب والتحير  كلما طالعت النص


كيف يعاقبهم الله  عقاب شديد وهو لم يعطيهم شريعته بعد؟؟؟؟ الا تفكر في كلامك قليلا؟؟؟
الامور تسير كالاتي:
الله يعطي تشريع.. و عقاب... من خالف يعاقب..
لم يكن هناك تشريع.. و لا عقوبة محددة... فلماذا يحسابهم الله؟؟؟؟ عزيزي... حتي ذاك الوقت لم تكن شريعة موسي قد اعطيت لموسي..فلماذا يعاقبهم الله مثلا بالرجم في حين انه لم يعطيهم هذه العقوبة بعد؟؟
و لكنه ايضا من اجل انهم فعلوا هذا الشر فطرد ابنائهم من رحمته.. و لكنه لم يوقع عليهم عقاب اشد لانه لم يكن قد اعطاهم شريعته بعد.... ارججوا ان نفكر في عدالة الله قبل اي شئ اخر.



> اختزلت احداث فى هذه القصة ورويت احداث لا يجب ان تروى وليت ادرى ما هو الهدف
> ماذا حدث فى فترة حمل البنات الم يلحظ لوط هذا الم يسال كيف حدث


لا... المفروض طبعا ان الكتاب المقدس يزكر لساعدتك ايام الحمل يوم بيوم.. 
هو كان المفروض كمان انه يزكر من ايام ادم الي المسيح يوم بيوم علشان سعادتك تكون مبسوط..
ايه الهبل ده؟؟
هذه القصة للعبرة... ذكر فعلة النبتين.. ثم ذكر حملهم..و وضعهم.. ثم عقوبتهما.. فما الفائدة من فترة الحمل؟؟
اما من قال لك ان لوط لم يعرف اننهما حوامل؟؟؟؟ 
هل نسيت ان البنتين كانتا متزوجتين... اقرأ النص بالاعلي و ستجد انهما كانتا متزوجتين.. و بالتالي اصبح من المنطقي ان يعتقد انهما حبالي من ازواجهم.



> ام انه عرف او استنبط ما حدث فلم يشأ ان يتكلم ولكن لماذا لم يتكلم ويشجب هذا الفعل
> وايضا هل كان لوط فرح عند انجاب البنات اولادا لانهم ابنائه واحفادة ايضا
> عجيب ولست اتهكم ولا اضعف ولا اقوى ولا اى شئ الا انى اتعجب اسأل
> ارفض اشياء واقول لماذا لم يفعل معهم كما فعل مع قومهم ولماذا لم يصرخ الجبل
> ...


لا هذا و لا ذاك.. اعتقد لوط انهم احفاده لان كما زكرنا مسبقا ان البنتين كانتا متزوجتين.

ارجوا ان تضع اسألة خالية من الطفولة و الخيال الجامح في المرة القادمة..

قمنا بالرد عليك حتي لا تقول اننا لا نرد علي كلامك.. او نلجاء الي الحزف.. و لكن بصراحة .. كلامك يستاهل الحزف.. لان اسألتك لا يسألها طفل صغير..


----------



## alabyad (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

دائما فشل فى اجراء اى حوار فى المنتدى دون حذف
هل انا افترى ام ما ذكرتة موجود فى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## alabyad (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

ارجوا التصريح باعادة نشر الرد شكرا


----------



## انت الفادي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

عزيزي الابيض اولا رد علي مشاركات الاخوة الذين يكتبون لك هنا اولا... و انتهي من النقطة المطروحة ثم انتقل بعد الانتهاء الي نقطة اخري.. بلاش فوضي.
يوجد العديد من الردود التي انت تتجاهلها..
فنرجوا منك ان تستخدم نفس اسلوب الحوار الذي نستخدمه معك.. اي عندما ترد علي  احدنا ان تقسم مشاركته الي عدة اقسام و تقتبس كل قسم و ترد عليه ردا وافيا.
اما لو كانت ردودك خارجة عن الموضوع او مخالفة لقوانين القسم فسيتم الغائها و انت تعلم ذلك جيدا.. فلا داعي تمثل دور الحمل الوديع الذي لم يفعل شيئا.


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

انت الفادى انا لست حمل وديع ولا اتودد اليكم لاى
 سبب وقد اجبت عليك انت وانستاسيا ومن الكتاب المقدس فكان الحذف هو المقابل 
واذا كنت تريد ان تعرف ان ردى سيحذف بعد التنقيح 
سوف اضعة مرة اخرى انها بحوث خاصة بى وانا احتفظ بها على جهازى 
واليك جزء مما حذف وشكرا 
______________________________

((امممم اى انتم تقولون انى كاذب واوهم الاخرين بما ليس موجود 
انت الفادى  __عندما قلت لماذا لم يصرخ الجبل تعجبت انت وهذا ردى على كلامك 
اما انا غبى لا افهم ام انت اسأت التعبير نعم ممكن ان يصرخ الجبل ولكن هل اخرسة الله لكى 
لا تحدث فضيحة __ لقد صرخت سدوم وعمورة فما العجب 
اما انت غير قادر على استيعاب ما قال الرب اما ان الرب ؟؟؟
هذا هو النص من الاصحاح18 الاية 20 وايضا بتفسيرة المعتمد انا لم افهم خطأ 
ولم اكن فى هذه اللحظة قد جننت 
(( وقال الرب ان صراخ سدوم وعمورة قد كثر وخطيتهم قد عظمت جدا "

صراخ في سدوم: من بشاعة خطاياهم صارت الخطايا تصرخ طالبة القصاص أو أن الأرض التي تلوثت صارت تصرخ من فساد أهلها كما حدث في حالة دم هابيل الصارخ إلي الله.))

اذا ما الفرق بين الجبل والارض هل لانه عندما سيصرخ سيتحرك فلماذا لم تتحرك الارض من قبل ))
______________________________
هذا جزء بسيط من ردى الذى هو فى الاساس مقال كامل به الرد ومن الكتاب المقدس 
شكرا انت الفادى 
ارجوا الرد فى صلب الموضوع وليس انتقاد كلامى الشخصى  لا اكثر


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

انت الفادى لك تذكرة اخرى ومن الكتاب المقدس ردا عليك فى نقطة ان بنات لوط متزوجات 
((
وتذكر انك قلت ان بنات لوط كانتا متزوجات رغم ان الاصحاح 19 الاية 8 تقول غيرهذا 

(( 8 هوذا لي ابنتان لم تعرفا رجلا اخرجهما اليكم فافعلوا بهما كما يحسن في عيونكم واما هذان الرجلان فلا تفعلوا بهما شيئا لانهما قد دخلا تحت ظل سقفي "
اى انهما لم تتزوجا بعد اليس كذلك اى انى عندما اتعجب كيف لفتاتان لم تعرفا رجل من قبل ان
يكونا على دراية كاملة بأوضع الجماع لم اكن غريبا ؟
ليس خيال طفولى يا سيدى ولا تجنى كله موجود  كل شئ مفسر وليس من عندى من نفس تفاسيركم 
ولعلى اذكر هنا تناقض عجيب جدا  الكتاب المقدس ناقض نفسة والمفسر لم يعرف ماذا يقول فذاد التناقد تناقد وعجب وحيرة  ذكرت ان بنتى لوط لم تكون متزوجتين فى ايه سابقة ولكن الكتاب المقدس عاد وقال ان لهما زوجين بعدها بقليل فماذا يعنى هذا الا انه تناقض ولست ارمى ليشئ انا اسأل فقط الاصحاح 19 
(( فخرج لوط وكلم اصهاره الاخذين بناته وقال قوموا اخرجوا من هذا المكان لان الرب مهلك المدينة فكان كمازح في اعين اصهاره "))
هذا مخالف للسابق لم تعرفا رجل ام انهما متزوجتان ؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ان النص لم يذكر سوى بنتين فقط فما معنى هذا ؟؟؟؟
التفسير يقول شئ اخر اعجب  ويثير التسؤال نذهب للتفسير 
((أصهاره الأخذين بناته: سبق وقال أن بناته لم يعرفوا رجلاً فيكون هؤلاء الأصهار أما في حالة خطوبة للبنات أو كان لوط بنات اخرين متزوجين وهلكوا مع هلاك سدوم وعمورة.))
اذا ادعاء انت الفادى بانهم متزوجتين باطل بل وظالم والكتاب المقدس لم يوضح هل هما مخطوبتين ام متزوجتين حتى ان المفسر لم يعرف ماذا يقول فاكتفى بقوله ان للوط بنات اخرى هلكت مع قومهم
ولكن اذا فرضنا ان له اكثر من بنت قل اربع مثلا اثنين متزوجات واثنين لا 
وماتت المتزوجات لانهم اكيد اتبعوا ازواجهم فى الضلال 
وعاشتا الاخرتين التين لم تعرفا رجلا  فهل يعقل كلام الاخ انت الفادى 
فهل اصدق انت الفادى ام المفسر ام الكتاب المقدس


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

ناتى لنقطة اخرى انت الفاى انا اعتقد ان الكتابالمقددس هو الصادق فأنظر الى هذه الاية 
انه قال ان للوط بنتين فقط زليس اكثر الاصحاح 18
((" 15 ولما طلع الفجر كان الملاكان يعجلان لوطا قائلين قم خذ امراتك وابنتيك الموجودتين لئلا تهلك باثم المدينة "))
اذا هما اثنتين فقط وهذا ما ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ونقلته لكم 

ثم لى تعليق الم يكن يريد لوط ان يذهب الى صوغر ثم عاد وصعد الجبل اذا هناك بلدا فيها اناس تحيا 
فمن اين اتى هذا الظن بنهاية البشر اقتبس لكم من المفسر  الاصحاح 19 والاية 24_25
((" 24 فامطر الرب على سدوم وعمورة كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب من السماء 25 وقلب تلك المدن وكل الدائرة وجميع سكان المدن ونبات الارض "))

الله في رحمته لم يمطر علي سدوم وعمورة قبل أن يدخل لوط إلي صوغر فهو حريص علي لوط كانسان بار "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ"

اذا ذهب الى صوغر ثم صعد اللى الجبل فهل كانتا بناتة نيام وهذا دليل اخر على وجود صوغر 
الاصحاح 19 الاية 30
(((30 وصعد لوط من صوغر وسكن في الجبل وابنتاه معه لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو وابنتاه )))
اذا ذهب الى صوغر فلما خاف لم يستقر بها وصعد الى الجبل  اى انه ذهب وهيا موجودة
واذا كانت لم تكن هناك شرائع وان الله اهلك قوما على الشذوذ فماذا نسمى هذا 
لماذا ترك الله ابناء خطية يعيشون ويتوالدون ويصبحون اماما رغم ان هؤلاء الابناء سيموتون 
دون ان يعرفون انهم ابناء خطية ولكن فى النهاية سيجدون انفسهم واممهم مطرودون من
 النعمة دون ذنب اقترفوة او فعل فعلوة  هل هيا الولادة بموروث الخطية الاولى 
سؤال اخير الخ على عقلى 
لم افهم بعد شئ مهم كيف صار مواب والاخر بن عمى  شعبين وامتين ومن اين اتت النساء ؟؟
ارجوا منك سعة الصدرشكرا


----------



## انت الفادي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> انت الفادى انا لست حمل وديع ولا اتودد اليكم لاى
> سبب وقد اجبت عليك انت وانستاسيا ومن الكتاب المقدس فكان الحذف هو المقابل
> واذا كنت تريد ان تعرف ان ردى سيحذف بعد التنقيح
> سوف اضعة مرة اخرى انها بحوث خاصة بى وانا احتفظ بها على جهازى
> ...



عزيزي الابيض.. مع احترامي لك.. و لكنه بالفعل من السزاجة فعلا ان يعتقد الانسان ان الارض تكلمت اي ان الجماد نطق.. فأنت لم تفهم لغة الكتاب المقدس بعد.
نجد في احد الامثلة التي انت اوردتها ان دم هابيل صرخ الي الله.. فهل تقدر تقول لي كبف صرخ الدم؟؟  و كيف صرخت الارض ؟؟؟
و كيف يبيض الديك؟؟ و كيف تطير العنزة ؟؟ كيف يسمع الحائط عندما نقول للحيطان ودان؟؟؟

سامحني و لكن اسلوبك فعلا ساذج... او هو محاولة لائثبات اي شئ و خلاص مهما كان.
ففي هذا النص.. ليس هو معني حرفي بأن الارض تتكلم و تخرج صوتا .. و صرخت الي الله... بل هو تعبير عن مدي فداحة الشر حتي ان الجماد نطق. فلا يعني هنا النطق الفعلي بل التعبير الجمالي و التشبيه.
انت اخذتها بمحمل ساذج جدا.. و بما ان الارض صرخت اذن فيجب ان يصرخ الجبل.

عزيزي الله لا يحتاج الي صراخ ارض او صراخ دم حتي يري الخطيئة فالله يري كل شئ و يعلم بكل شئ..معني كلامك ان الله انتظر حتي نطقت الارض و قالت له بما معناه الحقنا الحقنا الناس بقت شريرية.. و بموجب هه الشكوي قام الله بالتصرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا يا عزيزي.. الله صبر علي هذا الشعب عله يتوب او يرجع عن خطئه و لكنه تمادي في ترفه و في شره حتي ان صراخ الشر اصبح  عاليا جدا بما يعني لا رجوع عنه (عن الشر) و بالتالي قام الله بمعاقبتهم.

استغرب فعلا من الاخوة المسلمين.. الذين يتشدقون ببلاغة القرأن و يقفون كالسذج امام مثل هذا التشبيه في الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## انت الفادي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> انت الفادى لك تذكرة اخرى ومن الكتاب المقدس ردا عليك فى نقطة ان بنات لوط متزوجات
> ((
> وتذكر انك قلت ان بنات لوط كانتا متزوجات رغم ان الاصحاح 19 الاية 8 تقول غيرهذا
> 
> ...



في هذه النقطة ايضا.. لو فرضنا جدلا.. انهما لم تكن متزوجتين و لم تعرفا رجلا..فهل هذا يمنع معرفتهم بالجماع؟؟ انت تتكلم عن اوضاع الجماع.. هذا بأعتبار الخبرة.. و لكن الجماع نفسه.. هل يحتاج الي خبرة؟؟؟
من علم ادم الجماع؟؟ و من علم حواء الجماع؟؟
من يعلم الرجل الذي نشأء بدون اب او ام او اخوة وحيد تماما.. الجماع؟؟؟ من يعلم البنت التي نشأت وحيدة تماما بلا اقارب الجماع؟؟
عزيزي.. اعزرني في تدخلي في خصوصياتك.. و لكن اعتبر انك تزوجت... فهل سيأتي ابيك و يقول لك كيف تجامع؟؟ ام تأتي ام البنت و تحكي لها كيف ترقد و كيف تتصرف؟؟؟
الا تعرف ان هناك الغريزة البشرية؟؟؟ التي تجد طريقها في احلك الاوقات؟؟
عندما تنضج البنت تكتشف الغريزة في جسمها.. فهي تعرف ما يحتاجه جسمها.. فهل هذا يتطلب خبرات مكتسبة؟؟ او غير مكتسبة؟

و لكن انا (و هذا رأي شخصي تماما) اعتقد ان بنتي لوط كانتا مخطوبتين فعلا و هذا ما اكده الملاكين ايضا بقولهم خذ اصهارك و بناتم و بنيك و اخرج... و جاء التأكيد الثاني علي ذلك بأن خاطب لوط اصهاره.
و لكن يبقي السؤال... لماذا قال لوط للرجال بأنهما لم تعرفا رجل؟؟؟ لان الخطوبة في ذاك الوقت هي تعني كما يسميه الملسمين بكتب الكتاب.. اي انه ربما لم تعرفا.. و ربما عرفتا خطابهم.. فهو اخذا بمحمل مخطوبتين و لم يعرفا رجل..  ولكن في نفس الوقت فلا تعني الخطبة انهما فعلا لم يعرفا رجل.

اذن فالخطبة هي ممكن يحدث فيها الجماع (الدخلة) او لا يحدث فيها.. فلا حرج علي لوط عندما قال انهما لم تعرفا رجل..
و كما اوضح المفسر في شرحه الاول اما انهما مخطوبتين.. و اكتفي بهذا الشرح او انه للوط بنتان اخرتين.. فأكتفائه بكلمة مخطوبتين فهو اخذ ان المتحدث يعرف ما هي كلمة خطبة في اليهودية فلم يسترسل في شرح معني كلمة خطبة.


----------



## انت الفادي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> ناتى لنقطة اخرى انت الفاى انا اعتقد ان الكتابالمقددس هو الصادق فأنظر الى هذه الاية
> انه قال ان للوط بنتين فقط زليس اكثر الاصحاح 18
> ((" 15 ولما طلع الفجر كان الملاكان يعجلان لوطا قائلين قم خذ امراتك وابنتيك الموجودتين لئلا تهلك باثم المدينة "))
> اذا هما اثنتين فقط وهذا ما ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ونقلته لكم
> ...


عزيزي.. لا يتنافي كلامي مع التفسير في شئ.. لان الرجال المقصودين هم رجال من جهة ابراهيم.
فلو قرأت الفتسير فستجد ان البنتين اعتقدتا ان ابراهيم هلك ايضا مع سدوم و عمورة.. و لذلك لم يصبح هناك رجال من اقربائهم يتزوجونهم.
و ايضا في اعتقادهم بما ان ابراهيم قد هلك و ان الوعد كان في نسله.. اذن سينتقل الوعد الي لوط و نسله.. فأرادتا ان تقيما للوط نسل حتي ينتقل اليه الوعد من الله.
هذا كان اعتقادهم .. و بالطبع اعتقادهم كان خاطئ بما لا يدع مجالا للشك.

يتبع


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

انتظر انت الفادى اى سذاجة تلك التى تتخيلها انا لا ادعى انا اؤكدكلامى ولست ساذج
انا اقول ان الارض صرخت فعلا وهذا فلان من قال هو الكتاب المقدس واكد فى اكثر من موضع 
اذا الموضوع ليس تعبير جمالى وتشبيه انظر لهذا النص بتفسيرة 
((
أية 20: 

" 20 وقال الرب ان صراخ سدوم وعمورة قد كثر وخطيتهم قد عظمت جدا "
هذه هيا الاية والاتى التفسير 
((صراخ في سدوم: من بشاعة خطاياهم صارت الخطايا تصرخ طالبة القصاص أو أن الأرض التي تلوثت صارت تصرخ من فساد أهلها كما حدث في حالة دم هابيل الصارخ إلي الله.))
هل فهم المفسر كان خاطئ ولماذا لم يذكر انه تشبية جمالى فى التعبير 
انه يؤكد ما يقوله الكتاب المقس واستدل بصراخ دم هابيل الى الله 
اتريدنى ان اصدقكك وان اكذب المفسر عجبا بل انظر لهذا انه تأكيد اخر وانا 
لا اهزى وليس بى مس من عقل ولا علاقة للتخريف بمخى 
((أية 21: 

" 21 انزل وارى هل فعلوا بالتمام حسب صراخها الاتي الي والا فاعلم))
لقد سمع الصراخ الرب وها هو ذاهب ليرى هل فعلوا بالتمام  ام لا 
انه لم يشأ ان يصدق الصراخ بل ذهب ليرى بنفسة ويقيم العدل اليس كذلك
انظر التفسير يقول اذهب وارى : انه يشير لعدل الله انة لا يحاسب الا بعد تمام الفحص 

ثم دعنى اسأل سؤال لماذا لم يترك الرب ابناء سدوم وعمورة ليكونا اكبر عقاب لقومهم كما كان عقاب بنتى لوط؟؟


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

انت الفادى دعنا نترك نقطة قدرتهم وعلمهم بطريقة الجماع لانها ليست الاساس
الاساس هل كانتا متزوجتين ام لا 
انت قلت مرة فى مداخله انهم متزوجات ثم عدت وقلت غير هذا  فما هو الصحيح 
اولا هذا اقتباس من مشاركتك رقم 27 
((هل نسيت ان البنتين كانتا متزوجتين... اقرأ النص بالاعلي و ستجد انهما كانتا متزوجتين.. و بالتالي اصبح من المنطقي ان يعتقد انهما حبالي من ازواجهم.))
انت من قال لست انا  ثم انظر لمشاركتك رقم35
((و لكن انا (و هذا رأي شخصي تماما) اعتقد ان بنتي لوط كانتا مخطوبتين فعلا و هذا ما اكده الملاكين ايضا بقولهم خذ اصهارك و بناتم و بنيك و اخرج... و جاء التأكيد الثاني علي ذلك بأن خاطب لوط اصهاره))
اذا انا لست وحدى من لم يفهم الكتاب المقدس


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

والى ان تضع باقى ردودك اقول 
انا لست ارمى بالباطل بل التناقض فقط هو ما يثير حيرتى 
عندما اقول لك هل سكت لوط عندما رأى بناته حوامل مع انهم لم يكن معهم رجلا 
تقول انت لى لا يا فالح   انهم متزوجتين وعندما اقول ان الكتاب المقدس اكد انهم 
لم تكونا تزوجتا  تفاجئنى انت ايضا بالموافقة على كلامى 
فاى منطق هذا 
ولعلى اتعجب واثير سؤالى مرة اخرى عندما رأى لوط بناتة حوامل ماذا فعل ؟؟
وكيف سكت هل لانه عرف ولم يشأ ان يتحدث ام انه كان مخدوع فى بناته انهم
من الاطهار ؟؟
شكرا لردودك انت الفادى حوارك رائع


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*ولعلى اتعجب واثير سؤالى مرة اخرى عندما رأى لوط بناتة حوامل ماذا فعل ؟؟

صمت لوط لما رأى بناته هكذا .... لأنه فهم أن هذا تأديب من الله له 

لأنه ترك إبراهيم المؤمن البار .... وسكن وسط الأشرار (سدوم) لقد ........ ضل الطريق 

نفس ما حدث مع يعقوب 

وَسَمِعَ يَعْقُوبُ انَّهُ نَجَّسَ دِينَةَ ابْنَتَهُ. وَامَّا بَنُوهُ فَكَانُوا مَعَ مَوَاشِيهِ فِي الْحَقْلِ فَسَكَتَ يَعْقُوبُ حَتَّى جَاءُوا

سكت يعقوب لأنه ترك دينه فضلت الطريق فتنجست 

لا يستطيع الانسان أن يتكلم عندما يجني ثمار خطيته نتيجة لإبتعادة عن الله

ذهب لوط الى سدوم ....... فحصد النجاسة من بناته 

خرجت دينه الى الأمم ...... فتنجست وجلبت العار لأبوها ..... ضلت الطريق

كورنثوس الأولى 15 :33 

لاَ تَضِلُّوا! فَإِنَّ الْمُعَاشَرَاتِ الرَّدِيَّةَ تُفْسِدُ الأَخْلاَقَ الْجَيِّدَةَ. 

 التكوين  35 :1 

ثُمَّ قَالَ اللهُ لِيَعْقُوبَ: «قُمِ اصْعَدْ الَى بَيْتَِ ايلَ وَاقِمْ هُنَاكَ وَاصْنَعْ هُنَاكَ مَذْبَحا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَكَ........


قم إصعد من مكان النجاسة الى مكان السجود لله (هذا هو مكانك الدائم) بيت إيل*


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

شئ عجيب فعلا ان من يخطئ يعاقب غيرة اخطأ لوط فكان العقاب ان تزنى به بنتيه 
ثم تنجبان ابنين لا ادرى كيف اصبحا شعبين ويخرجوا من النعمة 
واذا كان العقاب فعلا كما قلت يا فريدى واقع على لوط لماذا كلف الرب نفسة بارسال 
ملكين لاخراجة من سدوم الهالكة بامر الله الم يكن احسن عقاب عدم اخراجة من
سدوم وتركة يموت معهم لانه من اختارهم للعيش بينهم 
هذا اختيارة فلماذا لم يكن عقابه ان يموت معهم 
وانا اطلب ان تروى لى من قصة لوط لا من قصة يعقوب اطلب الرد
 على ما اوردت وليس على ما لم اورد


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

*alabyad 
وانا اطلب ان تروى لى من قصة لوط لا من قصة يعقوب اطلب الرد
على ما اوردت وليس على ما لم اورد 

حاول أن تكون مرن في الحوار (لسنا في مشاجرة)

حادثة يعقوب ذكرتها لك لتوضيح مبدأ ( الزرع والحصاد )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

شئ عجيب فعلا ان من يخطئ يعاقب غيرة اخطأ لوط فكان العقاب ان تزنى به بنتيه 

لوط الذي عوقب وليس بناته (لقد فعلوا ما شاهدو في سدوم)

مثال ... وأقصد مثال ليس خروج عن الموضوع (منه اظهر فكرة)

إذا أغلقت أبواب بيتك ونوافذة على أولادك وبناتك وزوجتك 

ونشرت ُثماً قاتلاً في كل أنحاء المنزل .... هل ستموت وحدك ؟؟!!

أم أنك ستموت أنت وكل من لك ...... هذا ما فعله لوط ببناته 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

... واذا كان العقاب فعلا كما قلت يا فريدى واقع على لوط لماذا كلف الرب نفسة بارسال ملاكين لاخراجة من سدوم الهالكة ....

وهل تلوم الله على شفقته ورحمته لمؤمن ضل الطريق

 (الله له الحرية الكاملة فيما يفعل)*


----------



## انت الفادي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> انتظر انت الفادى اى سذاجة تلك التى تتخيلها انا لا ادعى انا اؤكدكلامى ولست ساذج
> انا اقول ان الارض صرخت فعلا وهذا فلان من قال هو الكتاب المقدس واكد فى اكثر من موضع
> اذا الموضوع ليس تعبير جمالى وتشبيه انظر لهذا النص بتفسيرة
> ((
> ...




عزيزي الابيض..
دعنا ننظر الي الكلام الذي تتمسك انت به و معناه:
من المعلم بالاحمر... لاحظ: قال صراخ سدوم.... ثم قال من بشاعة خطاياهم صارت الخطايا تصرخ...
الم يكن الصراخ للارض؟؟؟ اذن لماذا الصراخ هنا للاخطايا؟؟؟؟؟
الا تلاحظ عزيزي انك حتي لم تفهم التفسير؟؟
ثم جاء و قال لك دم هابيل الصارخ الي الله..
ماذا تفهم من كل هذا الكلام؟؟؟ ماذا تفهم عندما يقول الناس: الارض تتكلم عربي؟؟؟؟
ثم قام المفسر هنا بربط صراخ الارض بصراخ دم هابيل.. فدعنا نري ما تفسير المفسر لصراخ دم هابيل:
*[FONT=&quot]لأيات 9، 10[/FONT]:  * *" 9 ** [FONT=&quot]فقال الرب لقايين اين هابيل اخوك فقال لا اعلم احارس انا لاخي 10 فقال ماذا فعلت صوت دم اخيك صارخ الي من الارض[/FONT] "*
  [FONT=&quot]ظن قايين أنه قتل وإستراح ولكن كان سؤال الله له يكشف الجراحات ويفضحها لأجل العلاج. وكان سؤال الله لقايين مثل سؤاله لآدم: أين هابيل أخيك ونجد الله هنا يدفعه للإعتراف والتوبة. وللأسف كان رد قايين لا أعلم، أحارس أنا لأخي رد كله تبجح علي الله وكذب فالخطايا تتصاعد من حسد إلي غضب إلي قتل إلي كذب علي الله إلي بجاحة وإستهتار في الرد علي الله. ونجد الله هنا يؤكد لقايين أنه إله هابيل الذي لا ينساه[/FONT] 
  [FONT=&quot]*صوت دم هابيل صارخ إليَ من الأرض*: لقد أخفي قايين جسد أخيه، لكنه *لم يقدر ان يكتم صوت النفس الصارخة إلي الله، إذ يشير الدم إلي النفس، بكونه علامة الحياة ومن المعز*ي أن أول من مات ذهب للسماء لأنه كان قديس وبار والله يحتفظ لنفسه بالأبكار وكان موت هابيل هو إفتتاح للعالم الأخر لمن يموت. ونري هنا أن كل شهيد للحق تبقي صرخاته تدوي فوق حدود المكان والزمان (رؤ 10:6) وهذه الصرخات تطلب الإنتقام. ولكن هابيل كان رمزاً للمسيح فدم المسيح الذي سفكه إخوته اليهود (رمزهم قايين) صار أيضا يصرخ ولكن طالباً الشفاعة والغفران والكفارة لذلك هو أفضل (عب 24:12).[/FONT]

فأذا كان الدم هنا هو علامة رمزية كما ربط المفسر الحدثين معا اذن بالتالي هو هو نفس التفسير..
هل وضح المعني؟؟؟
انت تقول انك تؤكد كلامك... لكنك اثبت فعلا ان فهمك للنصوص هو فهم ساذج..و التأكيد هو مثال دم هابيل.


----------



## انت الفادي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> انت الفادى دعنا نترك نقطة قدرتهم وعلمهم بطريقة الجماع لانها ليست الاساس
> الاساس هل كانتا متزوجتين ام لا
> انت قلت مرة فى مداخله انهم متزوجات ثم عدت وقلت غير هذا  فما هو الصحيح
> اولا هذا اقتباس من مشاركتك رقم 27
> ...



لم يختلف ردي كثيرا بين المشاركتين.. ففي احدهما قلت لك انهما متزوجتان و في الاخري قلت لك مخطوبتان..
فالزواج في اليهودية يحتم فهم الدخول عليهم..و الخطوبة لا تحتم فهم الدخول عليهم و لكنه في نفس الوقت لا يمنعه.
لان فترة الخطوبة في فترة متروكة للخطيبين. هما الذان يطولو فيها او يقصروا فيها.
فيجوز الدخول عليهم حتي في الخطوبة. هذا تقليد يهودي.
و بالتالي في الحالتين سواء متزوجتين او مخطوبتين.. لا يمكن الدخول عليهما.


----------



## انت الفادي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> شئ عجيب فعلا ان من يخطئ يعاقب غيرة اخطأ لوط فكان العقاب ان تزنى به بنتيه
> ثم تنجبان ابنين لا ادرى كيف اصبحا شعبين ويخرجوا من النعمة
> واذا كان العقاب فعلا كما قلت يا فريدى واقع على لوط لماذا كلف الرب نفسة بارسال
> ملكين لاخراجة من سدوم الهالكة بامر الله الم يكن احسن عقاب عدم اخراجة من
> ...



اولا عزيزي... يجب ان تعرف..
من يزرع شوكا يجني شوكا.
قصة لوط مزكورة هنا في الكتاب المقدس ليس لاهمية شخصه او اهمية مكانته بل لعبرة معينة او عدة عبر..
فالله كلف نفسه و اخرج لوط من سدوم و عمورة ليس لصلاحه و لكن بسبب طلب ابراهيم ذلك.. فيمكننا ان نقول ان ابراهيم هو الذي شفع للوط عند الله و نجاه.
فهنا كانت العبرة ان ما نطلبه من الله شفاعة في الاخرين فسيستجيب لنا الله.. فنحن كمسيحيين نطلب من الله ليس فقط ان يغفر لنا خطايانا بل ايضا ان يغفر خطايا غيرنا من اساؤا الينا.
فيكون اذا رحمهم الله فليس لبرهم الشخصي و لكن لشفاعة الاخرين لهم..
ثم امر الله لوط ان يصعد الي الجبل و لكن لوط رفض و اراد ان يختار لنفسه الاحسن دون ان يعرف او يؤمن ان ما يختاره الله لنا هو الافضل.. فتركه الرب يختبر هذا بنفسه.. و حدث فعلا و اختبر هذا بنفسه.. فعاد و اختار ما اختاره له الله.

ثم تأتي خطية ابنتيه بزناهما بأبيهم.. فهنا ايضا نجد صورة الانسان فاقد الرجاء من الله و المتصرف بفكره دون انتظار المساعدة من الله..فكانت النتيجة الوقوع في خطيئة عظيمة.
و نري اخيرا نتيجة هذه الجريمة ظاهرة و متمثلة في ابناء لوط من ابنتيه..

و بما ان هذه القصة كانت للاعتبار فقط  و ان ليس للوط اي مكانة مميزة عند الله.. فنجد ان الكتاب المقدس توقف عند هذا الحد و لم يخبرنا اكثر عن لوط.و نسله.. الا قليلا بحسب مقتضيات الامور.

لمذا اذن ابقي الله علي ابني لوط من بناته؟؟ في هذا ترتيب من الله بيحث يكون هما ايضا شعبين  و يمثلان الشر في مواجهة شعب اسرائيل شعب الله المختار..
 فنجد الجولات بين الموأبيين و العمونيين كثيرة و بين اليهود.

نستخلص من كل هذا ان لوط لم يكن سينجوا لو لم يطلب ابراهيم ذلك من الله.. لوط لم يثق في حكمة الله.. بناته لم يثقوا في رحمة الله و فقدو الرجاء به.. سقوط نسل لوط في الشر و بقي علي قيد الحياة من اجل ترتيب الهي.


----------



## alabyad (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

اسف يا سيدى لم يخرج الملكان لوط تظرا لشفاعة ابراهيم 
راجع هذه الاصحاح 19 العدد 12 والتفسير 
(( وقال الرجلان للوط من لك ايضا ههنا اصهارك وبنيك وبناتك وكل من لك في المدينة اخرج من المكان "
انظر ماذا قال المفسر 
من لك ههنا: نظراً لشفاعة إبراهيم فالملاكان كان مستعدان لإنقاذ أقرباء لوط.
________________________________________________
اى ان لوط كان سيخرج كان سيخرج  وخروج الاقرباء هو ما كان سيتم بشفاعة ابراهيم 
ثم ان الله هو من اشفق على لوط لتمسكة بالدنياويات  وهيا فى كلام المفسر الثروات 
انظر الاصحاح 19 العدد 16 
(( ولما توانى امسك الرجلان بيده وبيد امراته وبيد ابنتيه لشفقة الرب عليه واخرجاه ووضعاه خارج المدينة "

عجيب أن يجذب الملاكان لوط وعائلته لخارج المدينة. فهم متمسكون بالدنيويات للنفس الأخير. فكان لوط متمسكاً بالمكان وبثروته لا يريد أن يتركها

ثم قلنا سابقا ان هناك مدينة تدعى صوغر وهيا كانت موجودة ولم تهللك وقد ذهب اليها لوط 
فمن اين اتى الاعتقاد بان الجنس البشرى قد فنى انظر
الاصحاح 19 العدد22
(( اسرع اهرب الى هناك لاني لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا حتى تجيء الى هناك لذلك دعي اسم المدينة صوغر "))
انظر ايضا لهذه الاصخاخ 19 العدد30
((وصعد لوط من صوغر وسكن في الجبل وابنتاه معه لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو وابنتاه ))
اى انه ذهب لصوغر وخاف ففضل الصعود للجبل


----------



## انت الفادي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> اسف يا سيدى لم يخرج الملكان لوط تظرا لشفاعة ابراهيم
> راجع هذه الاصحاح 19 العدد 12 والتفسير
> (( وقال الرجلان للوط من لك ايضا ههنا اصهارك وبنيك وبناتك وكل من لك في المدينة اخرج من المكان "
> انظر ماذا قال المفسر
> ...



عزيزي الابيض.. رجاء رجاء رجاء خاص ان تقرأ اكثر و ان لا تتناسي كل الكتاب..
فلو رجعت الي الاصحاح الثامن عشر في سفر التكوين ستجد ان الله كان مزمع ان يهلك المدينتين بمن فيهم.. و لكن تشفع ابراهيم الي الله.. و طلب ان لا يهلك اذا وجد 50 بارا ثم 45 ثم 30 و هكذا حتي وصل الي العشرة.. و وعد الله انه لن يهلك المدينة ان وجد 10 بارين.. واقرأ التفسير فستجد ان بسبب شفاعة ابراهيم نجي الله لوط و عائلته..
و للتأكيد اكثر اليك النص التالي:
[Q-BIBLE]تكوين 19
*[FONT=&quot]أية 29[/FONT]:  *
*" 29**[FONT=&quot] وحدث لما اخرب الله مدن الدائرة ان الله ذكر ابراهيم وارسل لوطا من وسط الانقلاب حين قلب المدن التي سكن فيها لوط[/FONT]*
[/Q-BIBLE]
التفسير:
[FONT=&quot]هذه الاية تثبت قوة شفاعة إبراهيم* ولاحظ أن إبراهيم لم يتشفع في لوط وعائلته* فقط بل للجميع ولكن الله أنقذ كل فتيلة مدخنة. ولنلاحظ المدعوين للخروج[/FONT].
1. [FONT=&quot] أصهار لوط: هؤلاء إستهانوا وكان لوط كمازح في أعينهم وهؤلاء هلكوا إذ رفضوا[/FONT].
2. [FONT=&quot] إمراة لوط: تمثل المتواجدين في الكنيسة تواجداً جسدياً لكن قلبهم مشتعل بمحبة العالم. هلكت[/FONT].
3. [FONT=&quot] إبنتي لوط: خرجتا لكن قلبهما لم يكن نقياً، خرجتا خوفاً من الموت وليس رغبة في عدم الشركة مع الأشرار. كانتا لهما صورة التقوي وداخلهم مملوءاً شراً[/FONT].
4. [FONT=&quot] لوط: متردد يمسكه الملاكان ليجذباه، متباطئ، يجادل في كلام الله ويرفض صعود الجبل ويذهب إلي صوغر (مثال لمن يرفض التقديس الكامل) حقاً قصبة مرضوضة لا يقص

[/FONT] 
كما هو واضح من التفسير عزيزي.. و كما واضح من ما سبق في الاصحاح الثامن عشر.. نجد لماذا نجي لوط من الموت..


----------



## alabyad (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

لاحظ هناك سؤال منسى لم تراة
(( اسرع اهرب الى هناك لاني لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا حتى تجيء الى هناك لذلك دعي اسم المدينة صوغر "))
انظر ايضا لهذه الاصخاخ 19 العدد30
((وصعد لوط من صوغر وسكن في الجبل وابنتاه معه لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو وابنتاه ))
اى انه ذهب لصوغر وخاف ففضل الصعود للجبل ؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> لاحظ هناك سؤال منسى لم تراة
> (( اسرع اهرب الى هناك لاني لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا حتى تجيء الى هناك لذلك دعي اسم المدينة صوغر "))
> انظر ايضا لهذه الاصخاخ 19 العدد30
> ((وصعد لوط من صوغر وسكن في الجبل وابنتاه معه لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو وابنتاه ))
> اى انه ذهب لصوغر وخاف ففضل الصعود للجبل ؟؟؟



ايه يا عم الابيض؟؟
احنا الحنقوله حنعيده تاني؟؟؟
احتمال تكون نسيت اني جاوبت علي السؤال ده في ردي او مشاركتي رقم 39.. ارجع اليها و ستجد الرد.


----------



## nkxkordy (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

السيد العضو المبتدىء  جهاد الباطل...بعد التحيه التى لاتخلوا من السلام عملنا بقول الله عز وجل واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا  سلام   ...وانى والله اراك جاهلا بالكتاب المقدس وأيضا جاهل بما أنت تراك معتنقه   ...لان الاسلوب الذلا تتبعه ليس الا أسلوب الجهلاء الذين ينظرون للكتب بعين المدقق الناقض وهم ليس لهم من العلم ولا من سعة المعرفه لهذا الذى يفعلون...يا سيد انت عندما تتناول اى كتاب فلتنظر اولا لما هو جيد فيه وتتعلم منه أما ماهو محل ألتباس فعليك بالذين فسروا كلام هذا الكتاب والمجتهدين فيه من الفقهاء والعلماء ..وربما أقنعوك ,,,فأن لم تقتنع فعليك بالسؤال المهذب لكل ذو شأن وكل ذى معرفه فربما تهتدى لمن يرشدك فان لم تجد فليس لك من الاهر من شىء وليس لك القدح او الذم او الاعتراض  ....فقط عليك أحترام الكتاب أو احترام اهله شركائك فى الحياه وطالما مافيه يناسبهم ويرضيهم....ثك ترانى اراك تبحث فى نقطة زنا المحارم وما شابهها وهى التى صيغ تشريعها فى عصر الاسلام ..والقضيه ليست بهذا الذى تفهم وانصحك بمراجعت كتب تاريخ العرب قبل الاسلام لتتفهم انه كان منتشرا ما هو اقسى من هذا الذى تتكلم فيه  عن حاله فى الكتاب المقدس تقر بزواج بنت من عمها ولك ان تعلم ان العرب قبل الاسلام وقبل انتشاره مباشرة كان الاخ واخوته يتزوجون اخت واحده لهم جميعا ويدخلون بها واحد تلو الاخر واذا حدث حمل فهى التى تنسب اى منهم يكون اباه...ثم ان ظاهرة الاستبضاع كانت منتشره بحدود كبرى فى اهل الجزيره العربيه كلها بمعنى ان الرجل يأمر زوجته بأن اذهبى لفلان واستبضعى منه اى بمعنى انه يضاجعها وتحمل منه وبعد تمام فترة الحمل تذهب لهذا الذى دنسها وتطلب منه نفقات لابنه الذى اوجده السفاح ومن هذا المبلغ الذى يمنحها اياه تستعين به هى وزوجها على المعيشه ...وكل هذا ممكن ان ترجع اليه فى كتب كثيره منتشره وتدرس فى الجامعات كمان...فجميع كتب تاريخ القانون لطلبة الحقوق فى الجامعات المصريه  تدرس لهم هذه الوقائع التاريخيه التى المفروض نخجل منها جميا وتجعل رؤوسنا منحنيه خجلنا من افعال الاجداد الذين فيما بعد اعتنقوا الاسلام ...انا اكره ان انسب نفسى عربيا حتى لا أشك فى نفسى انى من نسل سفاح لانكاح.....ارجو من السيد أن يعلم ان عادات العرب قبل عصر النبوه كانت على مبلغ من السوء لايمكن تصوره ..وان كان السيد استطاع ان يجد فى الاسلام نعمه رحمه الله بها فليذكر هذه النعمه ويذكر بجانبها افعال اجداده واسلافه ...وليبتعد عن الكتاب المقدس وشخصياته التى  مهما كانت محل شك فى وقتنا هذا فمن المؤكد انهم كانوا الافضل فى عصورهم والارقى فى سلوكياتهم..وسلامى لك يا اخى فى الاسلام وان كنتلم تتخلق بخلقه


----------



## alabyad (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

_الاخ اللى داخل يغنى على عادات العرب قبل الاسلام 
انت فاهم الموضوع ولا مش عارف تقرى لانك كاره تقول انك عربى 
العرب قبل الاسلام لم يكن لهم اله واحد بل عده كما تعرف ولم يكن لهم تشريع 
اما اهل الكتاب كان لهم كتاب ولهم شريعة 
ان كنت انت تجهل هذا فلا تضنينا بمشاركة فيها تجريح للاخوة 
بل انت بكلامك ودون ان تقصد او تقصد اقررت بان هذه الحالة حالة زنى محارم 
واذا كان فى الديانة ما لا ينفيها اذا هيا مباحة على رؤانا ولسنا نقرها 
اقول لسنا نقرها او نفترى بها على احد بل نتقصى الحقيقة لجهلنا كما نوهت بالكتاب 
المقدس وهذا من باب حب الاطلاع والمعرفة والوقوف على حقائق الامور 
اما كرهك ان تنسب نفسك عربيا فانت وان كنت ابن سفاح او انا او غيرنا فهذا لا ذنب لنا فيه 
وافتخر انك مسلم لا عربى 
افتخر لانك مسلم لا عربى 
هل وضحت الرسالة 
وعلى اى حال ان كنت مسلم اهلا بك وان كنت غير هذا فلا مانع من المحاورة واهلا بك ايضا 
وعلى الله الهدى وشكرا للجميع _


----------



## انت الفادي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*



alabyad قال:


> _الاخ اللى داخل يغنى على عادات العرب قبل الاسلام
> انت فاهم الموضوع ولا مش عارف تقرى لانك كاره تقول انك عربى
> العرب قبل الاسلام لم يكن لهم اله واحد بل عده كما تعرف ولم يكن لهم تشريع
> اما اهل الكتاب كان لهم كتاب ولهم شريعة
> ...



اهلا بالاخ الابيض مرة اخري...
بالنسبة لردك علي الاخ المتكلم.. فأسمح لي ان اقول لك انك مصاب بحالة فقدان في الذاكرة..
لانك لو قرأت الموضوع من اولا مرة اخري ستجد اننا جميعنا بلا استثناء قلنا ان هذه حادثة شنيعة..و لكن ليس بها تصريح بالزنا... بل هي رواية لحادثة حدثت.. و كانت منها عبرة و اعتقد اني قلت لك هذا الكلام...

و لكن اعجبتني منك كلمة و هي:



> _ العرب قبل الاسلام لم يكن لهم اله واحد بل عده كما تعرف ولم يكن لهم تشريع _



فأنت بهذه الجملة نسفت كلامك نفسه من اول مشاركة في الموضوع..
لاننا قلنا لك مسبقا.. حين حدوث هذه الحادثة لم يكن هناك تشريع يحرم...فأنت اردت ان تدافع عن العرب و دون ان تدري دافعت عن لوط و بناته...فكيف نحساب العرب علي افعال لم يكن لها تشريع..و في نفس الوقت نحاسب اليهود علي افعال ايضا لم يكن لها تشريع وقتها؟؟؟
ولا للعرب عسل و لليهود بصل؟؟

و قد اوضحنا لك ايضا مسبقا.. ان الزنا و كل معني يحمل الزنا هو ممنوع في المسيحية..

فما مشكلتك الان؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شبهة عكسة و عثنيئيل*

بالمناسبة.... كان العرب يعرفون الله.. وكان هناك عدد من الموحدين..:smil12:


----------

